# If you woke up and were a furry.



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

What would you do if you woke up and were suddenly a furry along with everyone else of the furry culture?Well more specifically your ideal furry?How would you go about your day differently from any others?How would your friends react?Along with any other things you would do or be willing to put forth.

As for me I would probably wake up quite surprised to be a dragon anthro.Probably be some awkward situations in the morning.I'd probably stand for a good few minutes looking in a mirror to see if it was real too.As for my friends reactions ... well some would be afraid, others speechless, and possibly by a slim chance a few be excited.It would take quite a bit of getting used to though.


----------



## X (Dec 14, 2008)

it would be interesting. 

wait! is everyone else an anthro in this situation? or is it just me?


----------



## Talvi (Dec 14, 2008)

The answer is the same for everyone. You'd go outside, people would run away screaming, you'd get caught and subjected to scientific tests by the secret service.


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

Mainly just you though I should probably expand it.Let's say everyone of furry culture became a furry.So there are still humans but also furries.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 14, 2008)

Seph491 said:


> Mainly just you though I should probably expand it.Let's say everyone of furry culture became a furry.So there are still humans but also furries.



i guess you would be exterminated faster as you can say 'yaff'^^
which would be probably the reason id be extremely scared if it happened to me :O


----------



## lawsuite (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, that would greatly reduce my chance of ever having a girlfriend...

Most of my friends would be cool with the change as long as I was, though one or two would tease me mercilessly for a while.

Besides romantic issues, being a monkey would be pretty awesome. With my new limberness I'd take up parkour or gymnastics or something.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

Yiff


----------



## Cosmo (Dec 14, 2008)

Wonder who spiked my pillow with hallucinogenic substances! 

In all likelihood I probably wouldn't notice, at least until I've had my morning coffee and toast, then I'd freak out.


----------



## Elite723 (Dec 14, 2008)

Cosmo said:


> Wonder who spiked my pillow with hallucinogenic substances!
> 
> In all likelihood I probably wouldn't notice, at least until I've had my morning coffee and toast, then I'd freak out.



THATS WHAT SHE SAID


----------



## X (Dec 14, 2008)

Seph491 said:


> Mainly just you though I should probably expand it.Let's say everyone of furry culture became a furry.So there are still humans but also furries.



so that means that we would be a race of animal races 0.0 
we would be killed off by gangs and haters within the first month of the change >.>

anyway, my life would be pretty much the same. i could always shapeshift back to human form to blend with the crowd, and only reveal my true self to close understanding humans.


----------



## makmakmob (Dec 14, 2008)

Well given the quite frankly ridiculous sizes and proportions seen in this 'fandom' I would expect the humble condom would have to be redesigned. Aside from that, no idea. My 'perfect furry' is entirely relative.


----------



## the_ZJ (Dec 14, 2008)

That'd be awesome? :O


----------



## Tobias_Moremost (Dec 14, 2008)

Check if friends didn't put me in a fursuit. Lock down the house, close the blinds and curtains then visit FA to check if I'm not the only one. Report sick. Then assess the situation, if I'm the only one then just say it is an advanced fursuit I won't take of any more, if there are more then look what is the best.

And flush anything containing chocolate since it might kill me.


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet it would be interesting to see all the conversations on FA if this happened.


----------



## LoC (Dec 14, 2008)

the_ZJ said:


> That'd be awesome? :O



This. ^

Yeah, sure I probably be pretty screwed by the whole situation, but it would be awesome.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be saying "GOD DOES EXIST"


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love it, my friends wouldn't care, and my family would cast Holy water on me.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Time Bandit said:


> I'd be saying "GOD DOES EXIST"



You'd be saying "GAAHRR GGAGH EGHIHHT".

And then you'd be saying "AAAARGRGHRHGGH" when you realized you couldn't speak a single word of understandable English.  Think Chewbacca.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 14, 2008)

That would be weird as hell.  Im sure everyone would be taken in for examination.  Then it'd prolly turn into some X-menesque furry registration program and all you furries would be enslaved .


----------



## GrundMoon (Dec 14, 2008)

that would be nice... but verry verry scary on the first day... i mean... how to face the world =X


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

I would promptly bite the mail man.


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh good, it's been over a month since the last topic like this. I was worried we wouldn't make quota.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Aden said:


> Oh good, it's been over a month since the last topic like this. I was worried we wouldn't make quota.



LOL inorite?

They should make a sticky out of it, and promptly smack anyone who started a new "OMG LIKE WAT IF U WERE A FURRY?!" topic with an orange name.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd probably end up shooting myself.

But, if I could find a "paradise" where other fur-fags like myself could live, then maybe I'd be okay with it... maybe.


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh, sorry didn't know someone else had made this topic many times over, i'm new to the forums.Sorry.Though stickying it would probably be easier.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 14, 2008)

yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IM DIFFERENT!!!!!!


----------



## Alex the Typhlosion (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow, if I woke up as a furry, I would probably say a quick goodbye to my family and friends, then go out to the forest to live out the rest of my days as a Typho... Lol, Shapeshifting would be even better, it could be like a secret.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

...what the hell is a Typho?


----------



## Alex the Typhlosion (Dec 14, 2008)

... Typhlosion?... lol... rofl.


----------



## Azure (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> ...what the hell is a Typho?


I think he just misspelled your name dude. Welcome to internet stalkerville.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Alex the Typhlosion said:


> ... Typhlosion?... lol... rofl.



Oh, a Pokemans.


----------



## Alex the Typhlosion (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Oh, a Pokemans.



Yes, indeed.


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry Tycho if this type of thread has been made already.New to the boards and all.Sorry to anyone else too.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Seph491 said:


> Sorry Tycho if this type of thread has been made already.New to the boards and all.Sorry to anyone else too.



Meh, don't sweat it.  As long as we keep getting new members and as long as the old threads keep falling off the first page it's pretty much a given that these threads get created.

Welcome to the forums, and stuff.


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You'd be saying "GAAHRR GGAGH EGHIHHT".
> 
> And then you'd be saying "AAAARGRGHRHGGH" when you realized you couldn't speak a single word of understandable English.  Think Chewbacca.




Aww you breakie my </3!

Nah, j/k, but that is a pretty good loophole you just exploited there. Kudos.


----------



## Jax (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, we are here aren't we? 
I would wake up, go to work, probably no one would notice. Then I would go home, double post and get yelled at and curl up in a ball on the floor and wonder when will things change! Wish it would happen any way....


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 14, 2008)

info removed


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Hunt down the others. In the end there can be only one.


Or maybe I'll just finally have the time to take up all those things I've ever wanted to do.


----------



## Ax Vorinskathe (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd probably go find every nearest scaly and suggest intoxication and orgy.


----------



## Avinyss (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be very happy to be an owl, especially a dictator owl


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Or maybe I'll just finally have the time to take up all those things I've ever wanted to do.



*YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF*


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF*


as i said earlier ^this.


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> *YIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFFYIFF*



Is that Yiffy-iffy-iffy-iffy..., yiff-yiff-yiff..., or yi f-fyi-f-fyi-f-fyi...?


No actually, that would be the piano, calligraphy, a martial art of some kind, and survivalist camping. Maybe ballroom dancing, too.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Xipoid said:


> Is that Yiffy-iffy-iffy-iffy..., yiff-yiff-yiff..., or yi f-fyi-f-fyi-f-fyi...?
> 
> 
> No actually, that would be the piano, calligraphy, a martial art of some kind, and survivalist camping. Maybe ballroom dancing, too.



Oh, hey, that's cool.

Ever consider Chinese calligraphy? Sublime.  A bit different from Western calligraphy, but still pretty cool.


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 14, 2008)

If I woke up as a furry, It'd be the best damn morning of my life. I'd check my new self out by trying to wag my tail, pant, and lick my nose. When my parents and my sister notice me, I'll calm then down and give them a hug. Sure, I don't look like I always have, but I'd say, this is what I wanted. Everyone in school would freak out about it, but meh, I'm me, and no one can take it away, plus now I can bite bullies in the ass.


----------



## Wreth (Dec 14, 2008)

It's not exactly the same as the other versions of this thread, usually it's just you turning furry. We'd probably be hunted down, but we would be far more agile (Well most of us at least) and have claws, talons etc.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

Tobias_Moremost said:


> And flush anything containing chocolate since it might kill me.



Dude, waste of money... Sell it D:


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 14, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Oh, hey, that's cool.
> 
> Ever consider Chinese calligraphy? Sublime.  A bit different from Western calligraphy, but still pretty cool.



Chinese calligraphy is nice to look at, but I cannot speak or read any of it. Personally, I would stick with English simply because I have no real interest in another language for calligraphy (I'd try to use it in everyday life).


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

Regarding chocolate being potentially poisonous to your furry self - eat a bit.  Not much, just a little - a handful of M&Ms.  If it makes you feel ill, no chocolate for you.  Won't be enough to kill you.

EDIT: Why am I riding this absurd train of thought AGAIN?


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

I honestly don't know. Not so bad if everyone else was, but conversely that would scare the fuck out of me, if the fandom now is any indicator. 

Me waking up as a bat or a unicorn would be.....something else.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> I honestly don't know. Not so bad if everyone else was, but conversely that would scare the fuck out of me, if the fandom now is any indicator.
> 
> Me waking up as a bat or a unicorn would be.....something else.



I'd immediately head for my sweetheart's house, to protect me from all the furfags.


----------



## TopazThunder (Dec 14, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> I'd immediately head for my sweetheart's house, to protect me from all the furfags.



You eh? I'd be too busy protecting myself. XD If I was Absinthe I'd have such a fun time with that.


----------



## Rilvor (Dec 14, 2008)

Clafier said:


> You eh? I'd be too busy protecting myself. XD If I was Absinthe I'd have such a fun time with that.



We could protect each other <3


----------



## Takun (Dec 14, 2008)

You do know she is female and therefore safe from 90% of the guys right?....


I'd personally go buy lots of stock in dog grooming businesses....


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

I would hide in my house until nighttime...then come out and do...things...


----------



## Doug (Dec 14, 2008)

Hm... I'd carry on with my daily activities as I usually do... and see how many people notice


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

My friend (who loves the dragons) would probably chase me with a shotgun sayign "WHY THE F*** YOU TRANSFORMED AND I DIDNT???? , GET BACK HERE YOU B****** , IM GONNA CHASE YOU LIKE A F****** BIRD!!!! " XD , my other friends would be amazed and some of the others a little scared =P...and me?...happy than ever XD...(but it would be hard for me to get used to have a tail =P)


----------



## WolfTailz (Dec 14, 2008)

I would go to school and see everyone freak out. Especially because my school is small and only 5 people know I am furry 0_o I would still love to be furry


----------



## Qoph (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd probably refuse to come out of my room... it would probably end up being some giant international deal with people clashing over all of the issues.  Probably a lot of tests to see exactly how the hell it happened.  People would be calling it an act of God or Satan or some defiance of the laws of nature.  Probably end up casting the world into chaos with people doubting the very fundamentals of nature.


----------



## dkmasterwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

VandalPride said:


> I'd probably refuse to come out of my room... it would probably end up being some giant international deal with people clashing over all of the issues.  Probably a lot of tests to see exactly how the hell it happened.  People would be calling it an act of God or Satan or some defiance of the laws of nature.  Probably end up casting the world into chaos with people doubting the very fundamentals of nature.


whoa , never thought about that =P...


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 14, 2008)

i would go and test out my new body in the would and be called big foot and stur up a whole hell of a mess and probably end up in a gun fight with some freaked out hunter. 
would have to stay away from my dad id probably end up on the wall


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 14, 2008)

GrundMoon said:


> that would be nice... but verry verry scary on the first day... i mean... *how to face the world* =X



Especially when I realize my pants will no longer fit....


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 14, 2008)

Seph491 said:


> What would you do if you woke up and were suddenly a furry along with everyone else of the furry culture?Well more specifically your ideal furry?How would you go about your day differently from any others?How would your friends react?Along with any other things you would do or be willing to put forth.
> 
> As for me I would probably wake up quite surprised to be a dragon anthro.Probably be some awkward situations in the morning.I'd probably stand for a good few minutes looking in a mirror to see if it was real too.As for my friends reactions ... well some would be afraid, others speechless, and possibly by a slim chance a few be excited.It would take quite a bit of getting used to though.



I had this dream once. It was horrifying. I went to school and I was neglected and teased every second der.

What I would I do now if I woke up as a lombax: Get down on all fours and see if chasing your tail is fun.


----------



## failcakes (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd panic, because I'm still in the "Closet" as some might call it.


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 14, 2008)

I would freak out a bit, and then go and visit my druggie friend so I could mess with his head.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd brobably be captured by a bunch of fangirls and never heard from again.

Or trampled and suffocated by kids who think I'm some new Pokemon.

bUt then again I'd be a hit at the conventions!


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 14, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> I'd brobably be captured by a bunch of fangirls and never heard from again.


i wouldn't mind that XD


----------



## koppnik (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd freak out, then get used to it, shrug it off and then it would be *awesome*.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 14, 2008)

I would wake up, freak out for about 5 seconds after realizing what has happened. I'd then shrug it off and have my morning coffee. By then my brother would've waken up and seen me. He would most likley freak out and wake up everyone else in my house to tell them. I'd then check on FAF to see if there were other people who had this happen to them. Then I'd tell my friends who would probably just tell me "HAHAHAHHA THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR BEING SO GEWD AT SSBB!!". After that I would stock pile on a bunch of amunition to prepare for the genocide that would be made against us. That or just rewrite the "I have a dream" speech to include furries in it to prevent the whole "genocide" issue.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Dec 14, 2008)

Seph491 said:


> What would you do if you woke up and were suddenly a furry along with everyone else of the furry culture?Well more specifically your ideal furry?How would you go about your day differently from any others?How would your friends react?Along with any other things you would do or be willing to put forth.
> 
> As for me I would probably wake up quite surprised to be a dragon anthro.Probably be some awkward situations in the morning.I'd probably stand for a good few minutes looking in a mirror to see if it was real too.As for my friends reactions ... well some would be afraid, others speechless, and possibly by a slim chance a few be excited.It would take quite a bit of getting used to though.


I think I would go outside and run around and say OH YEA IT FINALLY HAPPEN then think to myself " F Work ! " and relax all day or go outside and do something fun .


----------



## ADF (Dec 14, 2008)

Socially acceptable norms are determined purely by the numbers that participate; if enough people were changed society would be forced to tolerate their existence, if the majority were changed humans would become the freakish outcasts.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 14, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> That or just rewrite the "I have a dream" speech to include furries in it to prevent the whole "genocide" issue.


wait.... are there any laws that would give furries their rights?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd be taken away by furry girls and then taken advantage of. Sounds great to me.


----------



## Oidhche-Yorath (Dec 14, 2008)

If I woke up as Oidhche, the world would be in uncountable kinds of peril.


----------



## tesfox (Dec 14, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I'd be taken away by furry girls and then taken advantage of. Sounds great to me.



Female... furries...  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE!? There are no girls is furry! (Same as with teh internets) XD

Ah, but I digress.  I'd be totally excited inwardly and try to play it off as if nothing happened and wait for people to notice, not that that would take very long... XD


----------



## Tycho (Dec 14, 2008)

failcakes said:


> I'd panic, because I'm still in the "Closet" as some might call it.



...

Who keeps rocks in closets? :?


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

would be one happy wolf.  then i would pop on line to see what all my other furry friends ended up looking like.

but it would be a dream come true


----------



## alicewater (Dec 15, 2008)

If I woke up and I was a furry, I'd probably make a couple of phone calls and then shoot myself.


----------



## Kingman (Dec 15, 2008)

Lets see if I became my fursona i'd go from 5'5" 280, to 6'5" 280 (since can't lose or gain mass...in theory.)

So One I'd need new clothes...and well...I'm modest in that one department. Also need to make sure my pops doesn't have his gun nearby...actually since my mom is blind I'd be okay in her book. 

After the family acceptance, and the world acceptance...go back to college and make football team, be the first furry professional sports star. If it worked for Jackey Robinson and et all. It'd work for Furries. Then retire go into politics and be happy. Probably look into a dating service as well, I'm sure one would pop up. 




> Well given the quite frankly ridiculous sizes and proportions seen in this 'fandom' I would expect the humble condom would have to be redesigned. Aside from that, no idea. My 'perfect furry' is entirely relative.


 
Yeah how to make one that takes into account a cat's barbs...that alone...yeesh...



> I would promptly bite the mail man.


 
Oh dear god, that reminds, there are deer and cow farms galore around me...must resist pouncing...

I just think bottom line Furries would have a similiar road to the Blacks in the 60s. Give it 30 years afterwards and we wil be inter marrying and having furry presidents and such.


----------



## Kero (Dec 15, 2008)

As a microfur, I'd have one hell of a time letting my friends know.  And then there's the matter of typing things out on the resulting huge keyboard...  D:  Ugh.  Lots of work, but I wouldn't mind having the appropriate technology.

Assuming it was just me that had become a furry, I'd take pictures and post on teh intarwebz.  "o hai guiz" and the like.  "That's some good CGI you've got there, hurr-hurr," I'd get.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 15, 2008)

tesfox said:


> Female... furries...  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE!? There are no girls is furry! (Same as with teh internets) XD



I know a few so how are you going to tell me otherwise?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

If I woke up and was my fursona, of course I would freak out and have a hard time explaining myself to everyone. But it would be AWESOME. I'd so mess around with my tail.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

lazyredhead said:


> wait.... are there any laws that would give furries their rights?


 
Well.....I guess animal cruelty rights would protect us at first. But I'm sure that if do protests and demand rights we would get them with minimal blood shed.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 15, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Well.....I guess animal cruelty rights would protect us at first. But I'm sure that if do protests and demand rights we would get them with minimal blood shed.


We would start our own nation. Or at least live on a reservation... or national park.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 15, 2008)

Silibus said:


> We would start our own nation. Or at least live on a reservation... or national park.


 
If we were to stay though they would want us IMO. Think of how much money industries would make on new furry products (Such as shampoo/ clothes and stuff). We would be in high demand for countries


----------



## Hlavco (Dec 15, 2008)

If I woke up, and was a pichu, I'd... roll over and go back to sleep because I always seem to wake up early in the morning before I want to get up, and want to sleep a few more hours. Leter that morning, after getting out of bed and working my way up to the doorknob, I would go about my routine as usual-- let somebody else point it out first, just to be sure I'm not going crazy. After that, I dunno. It'd be fun, and I'm sure my college would love it. They're always trying to advertise all their 'diversity'. They'd probably start putting furries on their brochures and whatnot. 

Oh, I'd have to quit my job. Food delivery is hard when you can't drive.


----------



## Xendrian (Dec 15, 2008)

Ignoring the freakouts (both outside and personal), the fear or being captured and experimented on and invoking the hatred, intolerance and prejudice of others including your friends and family...

...It would be awesome!


----------



## Seph491 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wonder what the first company would be to release products specifically catering to furs would be?


----------



## PixiesKitty (Dec 15, 2008)

The real and sick question would be...

Would we be able to reproduce and the child would have the "animal" of his/her soul? or we have to mate with the same species?


----------



## MayDay (Dec 15, 2008)

PixiesKitty said:


> The real and sick question would be...
> 
> Would we be able to reproduce and the child would have the "animal" of his/her soul? or we have to mate with the same species?



If you really did become a furry, don't pro-create...
I doubt a half breed furry and human will look nice at all, and think about 
the hard times you're putting that kid through. 

Hmmm...has there been any pictures drawn of half breed humans and furries?


----------



## PixiesKitty (Dec 15, 2008)

MayDay said:


> If you really did become a furry, don't pro-create...
> I doubt a half breed furry and human will look nice at all, and think about
> the hard times you're putting that kid through.
> 
> Hmmm...has there been any pictures drawn of half breed humans and furries?



Yeap, the same guy who drew the "No, no! slay the dragon, not lay the dragon" has quite a lot in his gallery.

So all furries in the world who had change would die in the first generation... so sad...


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

They would flee in the sight of my Vampire Cat teeth and my PKMG


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 15, 2008)

if every furry fan was made into a furry the first thing that would probably happen is that the government would build a building to observe any behavior changes and give medical check ups. they are gonna want to know what effects it has on us and if it can be use as a military advantage XD


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

After scaring everyone around me(like I love doing with Zanzer), I'd go for the real thing and draw my claws out for a whole set of rounds of pure fun(if ya'know what I mean :twisted


----------



## whitefox123 (Dec 15, 2008)

i think it would be SOO cool. everyone would eventually be caught and tried to be cured, but in the mean time at least you could have some fun with your new abilities and looks. id like to see some of my friends freak and u would know who was a furry. id like to see how a coat would do in winter. fluffy fur!


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 15, 2008)

If I would woke up being a furry, I would stay in Sweden and not go to America, since i would just end up being experimented on. That chance is a lot lower in Sweden, since we here "care for every human being". JUst because you got fur, and paws and... well the rest, doesn't mean youre not human


----------



## ZiggyShadowDust (Dec 15, 2008)

If I woke up and were a furry (as a wolf), I'd probably spent over an hour looking all over myself, just to check I really was a furry. Try and contact my nearest and dearest friends, try and convince them what happened, and leave the house with them, so it would appear to the normal humans that I am a giant anthropomorthic wolf and I have friends that can defend me if anyone comes near me and does something horrid like beat me up.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 15, 2008)

ZiggyShadowDust said:


> If I woke up and were a furry (as a wolf), I'd probably spent over an hour looking all over myself, just to check I really was a furry. Try and contact my nearest and dearest friends, try and convince them what happened, and leave the house with them, so it would appear to the normal humans that I am a giant anthropomorthic wolf and I have friends that can defend me if anyone comes near me and does something horrid like beat me up.




I think that if you were a giant anthromorphic wolf, youd beat THEM up^^


----------



## Samuel (Dec 15, 2008)

Since I am a magical pine marten (not to be confused with a certain underwater prehistoric animal), I would probably build a gigantic tower, and start shooting fire balls at people I don't like. Once I got bored of that, I would spread joy and happiness, and generally cause people to laugh. EVentually, I would lock myself up in the tower and never come out, and then send out several rocket launchers with a golden ticket inside for someone to find....(goes on rambling)
Basically, I'd be happy with myself, though showers, public pools, sex, and many other things would be....somewhat impaired in my case.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

Samuel said:


> Since I am a magical pine marten (not to be confused with a certain underwater prehistoric animal), I would probably build a gigantic tower, and start shooting fire balls at people I don't like. Once I got bored of that, I would spread joy and happiness, and generally cause people to laugh. Eventually, I would lock myself up in the tower and never come out, and then send out several rocket launchers with a golden ticket inside for someone to find....(goes on rambling)
> Basically, I'd be happy with myself, though showers, public pools, sex, and many other things would be....somewhat impaired in my case.


and if I would turn into my Vampire Cat fursona(With GUNS!) I'd probably like to live with you and collect all your rocket launchers, cuz I like when stuff blows up :twisted: like the door, for example.


----------



## Samuel (Dec 15, 2008)

Hmm...Vampire, eh? Well, I don' like sunlight much either.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

Samuel said:


> Hmm...Vampire, eh? Well, I don' like sunlight much either.


Oh, no, he's sun-proof. he's not a 100% vampire cat.


----------



## X (Dec 15, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> Oh, no, he's sun-proof. he's not a 100% vampire cat.



spf 10,000 sunscreen?


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> spf 10,000 sunscreen?


Don'tcha know vampires need a 100,000,000 sunscreen? lucky I got a 105,000,000.


----------



## X (Dec 15, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> Don'tcha know vampires need a 100,000,000 sunscreen? lucky I got a 105,000,000.



so you smear on some roofing tar?


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> so you smear on some roofing tar?


LOL, no.


----------



## X (Dec 15, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> LOL, no.



just the first thing that came to mind with that kind of sun-blocking power.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 15, 2008)

half-witted fur said:


> just the first thing that came to mind with that kind of sun-blocking power.


The power of battle armor with a cooling/heating system to keep my body in the right temperature and prevent overheating or overfreezing?


----------



## tesfox (Dec 15, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I know a few so how are you going to tell me otherwise?



I do too. I was just being silly. I still think it would be epic to see the reactions of "normal" folks once surrounded by furries.


----------



## Time Bandit (Dec 15, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> Don'tcha know vampires need a 100,000,000 sunscreen? lucky I got a 105,000,000.



I find that my fur gives me enough sunscreen to be outside. That or I got some kind of immunity to that huge glowing gas ball.


----------



## Jack (Dec 15, 2008)

well if the rest of the fandom was changed aswell, I would wait for the general public to get moderately used to it or at least calm down before going out.


----------



## Ikrit (Dec 15, 2008)

Jack said:


> well if the rest of the fandom was changed aswell, I would wait for the general public to get moderately used to it or at least calm down before going out.


that'll be the day...


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You'd be saying "GAAHRR GGAGH EGHIHHT".
> 
> And then you'd be saying "AAAARGRGHRHGGH" when you realized you couldn't speak a single word of understandable English. Think Chewbacca.


 
Well, if I woke up the morning and out that I became foxtaur over night the first words that come out of my mouth would be â€œHoly Shit!â€ Also, there is a good chance that I would spend the entire day trying to figure out how to walk with four legs. 

I think what going to be hard is trying to do normal stuff when I was human. First off, if I wanted to wash my fur I have to spend hundreds of dollars on dog shampoo. Not to mention, I think I have to eat twice as much food, because I would have two stomachs to feed (and no that is not a pregnancy joke, it just mean I would have two stomach as a foxtaur). But what would be more freakily, is trying to use a human size toiled, which Iâ€¦do not want to go into; because I do not want to ban from the forums. 



half-witted fur said:


> so that means that we would be a race of animal races 0.0
> we would be killed off by gangs and haters within the first month of the change >.>
> 
> anyway, my life would be pretty much the same. i could always shapeshift back to human form to blend with the crowd, and only reveal my true self to close understanding humans.


 
I think hard thing to do in this situation is trying to convince the people who know you believe that your still you. 



PriestRevan said:


> I'd probably end up shooting myself.
> 
> But, if I could find a "paradise" where other fur-fags like myself could live, then maybe I'd be okay with it... maybe.


 
I do not think I would kill myself. If it was just me who changed into a furry then maybe would kill myself, but I would have to be really depressed. Who knows, I might join a furry gang and die in a shoot out, but taking my own life because I became a furry is of the question.


----------



## Kalianos (Dec 15, 2008)

Well I would first think that I was going to die due to how many religious activism would be against us, How the human race is probably going to either kill us all or force us on Reservations, Those who have military abilities will probably be sent and trained to be a special forces type of group while the rest be used as medical experiments. OR we get holocausted off our asses and try the 'Furry Rights' thing. Though I predict many furries will quickly be killed by xenophobic people in their local areas unless they band together and gtfo of their area and join the Underground railroad sure to spawn from such a thing. 

If we are lucky and can surive such a thing, well we might have a shot at living with sevearly cut wages, treated like a lower class than humanity untill something happens to change that.

Though after the first half minute of thinking of all that, I would notice I have my extremely long taill and use it to grap my glasses off my desk just to see if I could. Then see what its like to use more *cough*skunk* assets I would have. Then call my furry friend to see if she also transformed and decide what we are going to do from there. (Probably skip school and run around town or go to school and finally see who else is furry)


----------



## Tycho (Dec 15, 2008)

There are anatomically so many problems with 'taurs it's not funny.  Respiratory, digestive, circulatory.


----------



## bearetic (Dec 15, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> There are anatomically so many problems with 'taurs it's not funny.  Respiratory, digestive, circulatory.



Yeah, I'm sure there'd be lots of anatomical problems.

Whenever I've wished to become an anthro animal, it was always with the condition of some fucking normalcy. Like talking and eating and shit.

I'd be like FUCK YEAH YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
and go about yelling screaming jumping etc FUCK YEAH till I fucking collapsed!!!!!!!!

And stare at myself in the mirror.


----------



## xakmf (Dec 15, 2008)

i would probably wake up, freak out a bit, then think how awesome it is and go through my normal morning routine, as well as probably going out and playing in the snow. then have to possibly find some pants that fit or try and make some to, footwear would be another problem because i don't think id want to go outside in the snow and get my paws wet and dirty.  i don't know what i would really do until i went outside and had seem many people reactions then probably decide what to do from there.


----------



## Hlavco (Dec 15, 2008)

Kalianos said:


> Well I would first think that I was going to die due to how many religious activism would be against us


I think the religious folk would be happy about this, because it would be a gigantic "IN YOUR FACE!" to the science-y types.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 15, 2008)

Kuzooma1 said:


> I do not think I would kill myself. If it was just me who changed into a furry then maybe would kill myself, but I would have to be really depressed. Who knows, I might join a furry gang and die in a shoot out, but taking my own life because I became a furry is of the question.


 
Oh, it wouldn't take me long to be depressed at all. I'd get over being fuzzy and having a tail real quick.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 16, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Oh, it wouldn't take me long to be depressed at all. I'd get over being fuzzy and having a tail real quick.



Tails would make most pants a pain to put on.


----------



## Skullmiser (Dec 16, 2008)

I would watch the Star Trek The Next Generation Episode Genesis, because the situation would remind me of Barclay's Protomorphosis Syndrome.


----------



## Tobias_Moremost (Dec 16, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> Dude, waste of money... Sell it D:


Would you buy a chocolate bar of a walking and talking fox, I wouldn't unless I know him.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Tails would make most pants a pain to put on.


Be inventive, cut down the backside and add a button.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

tesfox said:


> I do too. I was just being silly. I still think it would be epic to see the reactions of "normal" folks once surrounded by furries.



I thought you where.^_^ All the norms would be like WTF is that thing. D:


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I thought you where.^_^ All the norms would be like WTF is that thing. D:


 
My response to them would be "Your new replacement" >D. Then that would probably start the whole genocide against us.............maybe I wouldn't say that afterall.....



Hlavco said:


> I think the religious folk would be happy about this, because it would be a gigantic "IN YOUR FACE!" to the science-y types.


 
Serously. I would probably find the nearest science lab, walk in and laugh in the face of everyone there.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> My response to them would be "Your new replacement" >D. Then that would probably start the whole genocide against us.............maybe I wouldn't say that afterall.....



Yeah, furry genocide is bad.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 16, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Seriously. I would probably find the nearest science lab, walk in and laugh in the face of everyone there.


Epic LOL


----------



## Brome (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd be kind of freaked at first, but I would soon come to terms with my new existance. That is assuming we all aren't exterminated as soon as we step out of the house. For that reason, I might stay inside for a couple of days. Ideally, I'd be an anthro otter, about my real hieght, give or take a couple inches. I have a few furry friends IRL, So I'd try to contact them to see what we might do.


----------



## Xeans (Dec 16, 2008)

Talvi said:


> The answer is the same for everyone. You'd go outside, people would run away screaming, you'd get caught and subjected to scientific tests by the secret service.


 
That'd be the CDC- the secret service is protecting the president and preventing counterfeiting. Sorry, nerd correction... 

Well if the whole fandom along with me was furry'd we gather and have a party to end all partys. After a week or so we'd get back to being productive members of society.
It'd be interesting to see the aftereffects on culture, obviously the legal definition of human would need to be reworked and a slew of other things.


----------



## X (Dec 16, 2008)

i would be all rawr! and scaring people and stuff. and then i would teleport to everyone in the fandom who i knew and say hi. other things might happen but i wont be telling anyone <.< >.>.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 16, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> Epic LOL



remember to take a photo of their faces too^^

with any luck, we can turn it into an internet meme...that's the whole purpose of walking into that lab right? for the lulz?


----------



## StrayTree (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd probably get shot by hunters.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

MayDay said:


> remember to take a photo of their faces too^^
> 
> with any luck, we can turn it into an internet meme...that's the whole purpose of walking into that lab right? for the lulz?


 
For the lulz indeed. I want to completely crush their feelings when I go in there, I'd probably say "ROTFLMFAO EVERYTHING YOU KNOW IS A LIE!!!" then I would engage in 10 uninterrupted minutes of evil laughter.


----------



## WarTheifX (Dec 16, 2008)

Best. Day. Ever. I'd open up a can of whoop-ass. Hell yeah.


----------



## WetWolf (Dec 16, 2008)

i would spend at least a few hours scaring the crap out of my cat and room mate, then i would spend the rest of the day grooming my fur and admireing the change. then i would go to the beach and swim just to see what it felt like... i wonder how hard it would be to drive with paws


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 16, 2008)

make sure its real, then go outside and howl mah heart out! :3
then do my morning daylies and see how awsome it is to be wolf.

as for my friends, two would pet me, one would hug me, and the rest would either look at me and back away or ask me why i "wore a cheap-looking dog costume in public" stupid peoples get to see how "cheap" it is... :twisted:

and the rest would scream " ohmahgawd werewolf! rUuUu3U9uq/UnNn!!!"


----------



## bearetic (Dec 16, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> make sure its real, then go outside and howl mah heart out! :3



:3



Lyrihl said:


> "ohmahgawd werewolf!"



Also this.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 16, 2008)

Lyrihl said:


> and the rest would scream " ohmahgawd werewolf! rUuUu3U9uq/UnNn!!!"


 
Don't forget "OMFG HE BIT ME!"


----------



## Shadowpelt The Malamute (Dec 16, 2008)

Run around and bark at my dog to piss him off XD. Depends I guess if I was my malamute or lasirus self. 

If I woke up as Tox I would be suckin sum blood and flying around ^w^ But if I were Shadow I would so bark at my dog and drink from the toilet.

Hella epic.


----------



## Kingman (Dec 17, 2008)

Something else to think about, is Animal Planet and Nat Geo, would be having a field day with this. (Also those two networks would keep us from being strung up  )

Too bad Steve Irwin isn't around anymore.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 17, 2008)

Kingman said:


> Something else to think about, is Animal Planet and Nat Geo, would be having a field day with this. (Also those two networks would keep us from being strung up  )
> 
> Too bad Steve Irwin isn't around anymore.


__________
|-=:R.I.P.:=-|
|Steve Irwin|
â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”â€”

If I woke up one day and find out I became a furry, I would drink wine or beer with alcohol for the first time in my currently 18 years and 7 / 8 months long life because it would be the happiest moment of my entire life.


----------



## Rathanael (Dec 17, 2008)

It probably won't bother me for around 10 minutes from when I open my eyes, since my brain is still kind of "booting up" at that time. 

After that period though, when I'm fully awake, I would undoubtedly freak out while cursing in multiple languages including Latin(dead). Initial freak-out time aside, I'm likely to shrug it off and just do my usual daily routines while occasionally smiling at random people whom I catch ogling at me just for the hell of it.



Lyrihl said:


> " ohmahgawd werewolf! rUuUu3U9uq/UnNn!!!"


I'm likely going to be hearing this statement a lot  >.>

Oh, and I'd have entire house air-conditioned. Having rather thick fur in a tropical climate is going to make things a lot more hot than they already are xp


----------



## Dahguns (Dec 17, 2008)

sry to say this but i am an extemely realistic person...i don't 'do' hypothetical situations lol
edit: although interesting thought my response to this happening would unknown unless this rly happened


----------



## Drunk-Wolf (Dec 17, 2008)

have a couple of drinks to celebrate then spend the next few days wandering around the woods with my dog, enjoying the smells and sounds from her point of view, maybe find something interesting to roll in or eat while I was at it.

oh, and find foxes, definetly have to find some foxes


----------



## Golse (Dec 17, 2008)

Use my newfound, anatomy-defying flexibility to kiss my ass goodbye.

If furry fans turned into furries, that could mean _everybody_'s physical form was changing to fit their fantasies.  Think of what would happen to superhero comic fans.  Dragonball Z fans.  _Cthulhu mythos fans.

Game over, man, *game over.*
_


----------



## bearetic (Dec 17, 2008)

Duhguns said:


> sry to say this but i am an extemely realistic person...i don't 'do' hypothetical situations lol
> edit: although interesting thought my response to this happening would unknown unless this rly happened



You like to think about anthropomorphic animals; don't tell me you can't talk about a hypothetical situation in which you turned into one.

Don't make me post 2's rant about this... 



Golse said:


> Use my newfound, anatomy-defying flexibility to kiss my ass goodbye.
> 
> If furry fans turned into furries, that could mean _everybody_'s physical form was changing to fit their fantasies.  Think of what would happen to superhero comic fans.  Dragonball Z fans.  _Cthulhu mythos fans.
> 
> ...



lol. Damn good observation.

That kind of realistic observation is pretty cool (sorry Duhguns):



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You'd be saying "GAAHRR GGAGH EGHIHHT".
> 
> And then you'd be saying "AAAARGRGHRHGGH" when you realized you couldn't speak a single word of understandable English. Think Chewbacca.



lol


----------



## MayDay (Dec 18, 2008)

new hypothetical question...what if EVERYONE in the world became a furry? 
Well, first thing I'd like to do is to see the faces of all fur-haters out there ^^
...and I bet we'll be seeing mass suicides from them as well


----------



## bearetic (Dec 18, 2008)

MayDay said:


> new hypothetical question...what if EVERYONE in the world became a furry?
> Well, first thing I'd like to do is to see the faces of all fur-haters out there ^^
> ...and I bet we'll be seeing mass suicides from them as well


 
Make a topic. Sure, it's along the same vein as this topic which is always being done, but people will talk about it anyway. I'll see you there.


----------



## Zero_Point (Dec 18, 2008)

Two words: Cat Nip. 


But for the most part it'd be different.
Oh, and avoid macros at all costs.


----------



## Phineas (Dec 18, 2008)

Webcam show


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 18, 2008)

lolwtf is what I would say.


----------



## crosser (Dec 18, 2008)

I would most likly freakout. Along with most people that would see me.  Being a fox would still be cool to me though. Altough my friends and most of my family would from then on consider me a freak of nature.  But i would do what i usually do when i don't like what i am hearing.  Put my head phones on and go to my own little world in my head.


----------



## Emil (Dec 18, 2008)

The only thing Id end up doing different in my day is spending about ten minutes at the start cutting tail holes in all my pants. Otherwise, why would anything be any different?


----------



## bearetic (Dec 18, 2008)

crosser said:


> Put my head phones on


 



Emil said:


> The only thing Id end up doing different in my day is spending about ten minutes at the start cutting tail holes in all my pants. Otherwise, why would anything be any different?


 
You might have to adjust your headphones, lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 19, 2008)

find a way to be human again -_-


----------



## Roose Hurro (Dec 19, 2008)

To answer the OP's question, if I woke up as Roose, I'd be more likely to believe I'm having a very lucid dream...


----------



## Tails Fox (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd question if I was dreaming or not, then jump for joy because being a fox is awesome. I think my whole life would be changed though, TBH. My mom would probably faint, generally everybody at school would freak out, and I'd probably get captured by military and be experimented on =P


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 19, 2008)

Golse said:


> Use my newfound, anatomy-defying flexibility to kiss my ass goodbye.
> 
> If furry fans turned into furries, that could mean _everybody_'s physical form was changing to fit their fantasies.  Think of what would happen to superhero comic fans.  Dragonball Z fans.  _Cthulhu mythos fans.
> 
> ...



Or Transformers fans!


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Dec 19, 2008)

I would freak out at first, then look for more people like me, then go out with at least one of them.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 19, 2008)

well no laws would apply to us but we get no rights so first steal a tank and drive drunk throwing stuff at people and any other laws i wish to break. then when there is a sudden crackdown gather as many other furries as possible and hide in large fallout style vaults and wait for all this to blow over.


----------



## Skyfox1 (Dec 20, 2008)

MayDay said:


> If you really did become a furry, don't pro-create...
> I doubt a half breed furry and human will look nice at all, and think about
> the hard times you're putting that kid through.
> 
> Hmmm...has there been any pictures drawn of half breed humans and furries?



In a way, yes.  Look at some of the old Goofy cartoons.  In some of them, Goofy (an anthro dog) had a human wife, and they had a son who was a mix of the two with a human face and a black dog nose.


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd futilely attempt to live a normal life, and eventually just go on my own with the rest of the furries, until I eventually left them. I'd constantly try to find my balance in a world of Furries and Humans, trying to get people to come together reguardless of species. Chances are, I'd lose everything in the end and have to rebuild my life from scratch.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 21, 2008)

I'd probably play with my tail for a few hours


----------



## Cloak789 (Dec 21, 2008)

Take a bullet to the head after hours of denial.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Dec 21, 2008)

Read Metamorphosis by Kafka.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 22, 2008)

Skyfox1 said:


> In a way, yes.  Look at some of the old Goofy cartoons.  In some of them, Goofy (an anthro dog) had a human wife, and they had a son who was a mix of the two with a human face and a black dog nose.



 My fears were founded...we'll be living in a Disney world if things go out of hand.


----------



## Kimono_skunk (Dec 22, 2008)

tesfox said:


> Female... furries...  WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE!? There are no girls is furry! (Same as with teh internets) XD
> 
> Ah, but I digress.  I'd be totally excited inwardly and try to play it off as if nothing happened and wait for people to notice, not that that would take very long... XD



Ah my friend I disagree.... I married a femme and she became a furry, tho not as much as I, named AnnaBunny, and sadly, all her sisters are married. 

Shes a southern belle blonde, with mid back lenth hair and green eyes, and LOVES to cook. She's petite like Furball's drawings, and likes my art.

So they are out there, just not a whole lot. 

I think I know 4 or 5 in my YIM messenger alone... and a few in FurryMuck.
Kimmy-skunk


----------



## mattprower08 (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd be really excited and glad, although many of my friends and family would freak out, as they would expect nothing like this to happen. as for my clothes, i'd have to cut two tail holes for each of them xD. Although i wouldn't go out for the first few weeks, due to many chavs and the negative attention i'd get from them ^^;. For me, turning into my fursona would be a helluva lot better than being my 'ordinary' self


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 22, 2008)

Look on the bright side.

You'd be a hit at furry cons.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

kill mah self since I didnt get the Bloody Roar version D<


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Geez, what to do...

I would get up, freak my mom, freak my dad, freak my sister, make my baby sister laugh...go out of the house...stab people with mah claws...then act like a gentleman, to scare people...Arceus...the posibilities are infinite...


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 22, 2008)

FoxyAreku said:


> I'd probably play with my tail for a few hours



That too. XP


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Talvi said:


> The answer is the same for everyone. You'd go outside, people would run away screaming, you'd get caught and subjected to scientific tests by the secret service.


 
What Secret Service ?, we live in the UK, what would our version of that be then ?


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

Die, most likely, or live a life of complete misery.  My attempts at a career and college life would be over, and my best bet would be to get monetary donations to get by as disabilities or something.

I'd likely withdraw into myself, and resort to non-socialization hobbies.  Play single-player games, read, etc.  Would die well educated on several things, but there'd be such a social gap it wouldn't be funny.  In the end, I'd be remembered as "That guy who was part-animal."  Bad-end.


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 22, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Die, most likely, or live a life of complete misery.  My attempts at a career and college life would be over, and my best bet would be to get monetary donations to get by as disabilities or something.
> 
> I'd likely withdraw into myself, and resort to non-socialization hobbies.  Play single-player games, read, etc.  Would die well educated on several things, but there'd be such a social gap it wouldn't be funny.  In the end, I'd be remembered as "That guy who was part-animal."  Bad-end.


My, it can't be so bad! Most of us furries wouldn't mind. Actually, I think we live for that.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 22, 2008)

Wolfenpilot687 said:


> My, it can't be so bad! Most of us furries wouldn't mind. Actually, I think we live for that.



It wouldn't be extremely bad, no.  But my social life would suffer horribly, my aspirations would drop, etc.  Doesn't help that my goal in life is to leave a positive name to last through the ages, and this is going to prove quite the hurdle to overcome.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 23, 2008)

I think everyone who would turn into a furry will attempt to find the others. take over a territory and start our own nation


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

I would cry just because I would be so happy....I would most likely just go throughout my day like a regular day. But this time I would be HAPPY and FURRY!


----------



## Wreth (Dec 23, 2008)

John Wolf said:


> What Secret Service ?, we live in the UK, what would our version of that be then ?



MI5 duh


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> I think everyone who would turn into a furry will attempt to find the others. take over a territory and start our own nation



Seeing as you're currently in Israel, that's bound to end in tears.

"Quick, start a _third_ faction vying for land in the Middle East!"


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> I think everyone who would turn into a furry will attempt to find the others. take over a territory and start our own nation


Ask oprah, somehow she will get us a territory, if not...lets take france with a single tank.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 23, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Seeing as you're currently in Israel, that's bound to end in tears.
> 
> "Quick, start a _third_ faction vying for land in the Middle East!"


not necessarily in the middle east. there's plenty of room in America or maybe the northern and/or the southern pole(s)


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Ask oprah, somehow she will get us a territory, if not...lets take france with a single tank.


We do'need no tank, we got claws, and I got my MG & Rocket Launcher :twisted: I can lead the attack
many of us even have advantages over the humans when it comes to fighting


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 23, 2008)

Scorch1162 said:


> We do'need no tank, we got claws, and I got my MG & Rocket Launcher :twisted: I can lead the attack


 
You don't need _anything _to take over France. 

Just walk in, say you're taking over, and those pussies will just sit there and accept it.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 23, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You don't need _anything _to take over France.
> 
> Just walk in, say you're taking over, and those pussies will just sit there and accept it.


That too. probably only that.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You don't need _anything _to take over France.
> 
> Just walk in, say you're taking over, and those pussies will just sit there and accept it.


 
You don't even have to say it, once you step in their country the white flags will start shooting up into the air like fireworks on the 4th of July.


----------



## Scorch1162 (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You don't even have to say it, once you step in their country the white flags will start shooting up into the air like fireworks on the 4th of July.


You said it, Lucario


----------



## NerdyMunk (Dec 23, 2008)

If everyone was furries, I would be guilty of going onto HumanAffinity Forums and HA.net. Think about it.


----------



## Sam (Dec 23, 2008)

Dude, I'd shit a brick, if I woke up as a furry. Then, I'd probably get on the Internet, tell everyone my wet dreams about humans in the form of a story.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> You don't need _anything _to take over France.
> 
> Just walk in, say you're taking over, and those pussies will just sit there and accept it.





Scorch1162 said:


> That too. probably only that.





-Lucario- said:


> You don't even have to say it, once you step in their country the white flags will start shooting up into the air like fireworks on the 4th of July.













Anyways, noticed something about the OP that I missed earlier - 'Ideal' Furry.  Shit's going to hit the fan once a furry thinks their 'ideal' form to be something absurdly powerful - can you see a hundred berserking Ctarl-Ctarl?  Since mythological and scaly anthros are allowed also, things are really going to turn sour if one of those "DEATH HUMANS" nutjobs gets something like a reptilian Old One as their new body.

My response now is to look for some furry form that has multiversal teleportation capability, and get the hell out of dodge.  Nukes and the liking are probably going to go flying within days, and I'm not going to want to be around when that happens.


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

ive just noticed the thread title.. 
"if you woke up and you were a furry"

i wake up everyday and im a furry. lol.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 23, 2008)

mrredfox said:


> ive just noticed the thread title..
> "if you woke up and you were a furry"
> 
> i wake up everyday and im a furry. lol.



Perhaps you need to shave more often.


I don't know what I'd do, it's so unrealistic I can't think of a realistic answer. I'd either go back to sleep because I'd think I was dreaming, or just act like normal thinking I was crazy, or think "OH SHI- ....oh cool!.... oh shit..... yay.... oh shit.... :? "


----------



## mrredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

SnowFox said:


> Perhaps you need to shave more often.


lol.


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 23, 2008)

For me I wouldn't need to shave, 
showers would be a pain since I'd have to dry all the fur off, 
I'd be trampled by kids everytime I went into a Toys R' Us, 
I wouldn't know whether to go to a doctor or a vetrenarian if I'm sick, 
I'd have to get new clothes because of the tail.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 23, 2008)

Inari85 said:


> For me I wouldn't need to shave,
> showers would be a pain since I'd have to dry all the fur off,
> I'd be trampled by kids everytime I went into a Toys R' Us,
> I wouldn't know whether to go to a doctor or a vetrenarian if I'm sick,
> I'd have to get new clothes because of the tail.



If kids tried to trample me I'd just maul them up real nice :twisted:


----------



## Kayote (Dec 23, 2008)

LOL I would kind of freak out. And not come out of the room. I'd hide in the closet, and call a friend, asking what action would she take if she woke up with fur and a tail the next morning. :| 
I'd be scared shitless. And then my mom would find me, scream, and call the police, and I could never leave the house, because I would be "the work of the devil" because it's not of God to make an animal person. lulz (My mom told me I was Satan because I wanted to be a furry.) Then I'd be studied, and...jesus christ.

It'd be scary. D:


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> You don't even have to say it, once you step in their country the white flags will start shooting up into the air like fireworks on the 4th of July.



fuck france, we should go after Russia. lets see one day i got bored and planned this out, since most of us have fur we could withstand the Russian winter better than people. all dragons could fly with out being picked up on radar. and hell we could just get a massive shitload of decent weapons and have Russia by summer. or ask the U.S. to give us a plot of land in the desert as a separate U.S. backed nation.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Ask oprah, somehow she will get us a territory, if not...lets take france with a single tank.


Take another tank and we'll get an army, too.
Oh, and my ideal form is a furry that makes stereotypical furries get heart attacks.
So if I turned into a furry, then the WORLD VS. FURRIES war would be less retarded.
And the DIE HOOHMAHNS nutjob would be easily killed


----------



## Wolfenpilot687 (Dec 23, 2008)

FurAffinity would be flooded of new threads saying "OMG! I BECAME A FURRY" that would lag the site, that would eventually lead to the forums crashing...leaving a lot of furries "WUT?" and...*shrugs at thinking of it and drugs himself*


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> fuck france, we should go after Russia. lets see one day i got bored and planned this out, since most of us have fur we could withstand the Russian winter better than people. all dragons could fly with out being picked up on radar. and hell we could just get a massive shitload of decent weapons and have Russia by summer. or ask the U.S. to give us a plot of land in the desert as a separate U.S. backed nation.


 
Hmmm, I suppose. I could survive Russian winters. But here is what we should consider; If we take over France first, we will have a basic base of opperation, where we can pretty much establish a basic safe haven for all furries. From there we can start our plan for world domination. I would just be happy living in the US however. If we do get discriminated against then I suggest we include furries into the "I have a dream speech" as mentioned earlier as well as do a ton of protesting. If all else fails, I will have Nintendo higher me, I'd be accepted there for sure.


----------



## Attaman (Dec 23, 2008)

blackfuredfox said:


> since most of us have fur we could withstand the Russian winter better than people.


  It's not the winter that will get us, it's the complete lack of supplies.



> all dragons could fly with out being picked up on radar


  Why?  Radar is not electronics-only.  It's also not like they can fly fast enough to avoid public observation.  It just takes one person with a camera phone with any sort of military or government connection to ruin all attempts at stealth flying.

[quote[and hell we could just get a massive shitload of decent weapons and have Russia by summer.[/quote]  And be nuked to hell and back by winter.



StainMcGorver said:


> And the DIE HOOHMAHNS nutjob would be easily killed



Stain, you have my support.

EDIT:


-Lucario- said:


> Hmmm, I suppose. I could survive Russian winters. But here is what we should consider; If we take over France first, we will have a basic base of opperation, where we can pretty much establish a basic safe haven for all furries. From there we can start our plan for world domination. I would just be happy living in the US however. If we do get discriminated against then I suggest we include furries into the "I have a dream speech" as mentioned earlier as well as do a ton of protesting.


  Taking over france is going to be an even bigger pain.  At least with Russia UN support may take a while.  With France you'll have Britain in there within a week of the first attack - let alone the forces already stationed in France that could probably kick an undisciplined mob of furries out on their own. 

World domination, I am against.  I enjoy the "VIVA LA FURRY!" stuff as much as the next non-furry-hater, but this route is going to fail miserably before it even starts.  All that is going to be achieved is a world wide 'witch hunt' of furries.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Dec 23, 2008)

If I did...I'd be like "Oh. Another day like any other one.".


----------



## StainMcGorver (Dec 23, 2008)

Attaman said:


> Stain, you have my support.


KICKIN' RAD!
Oh, and F.Y.I, I started a video (of Command and Conquer 3) called Furries Vs. France.
I'll let you all know when it's done.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 23, 2008)

I would continue taking peyote, and go to a rave, or burning man, where no-one would question me.


----------



## Dracoxero (Dec 24, 2008)

Well when i woke up i would look into the mirror and be like... oh shi- and AWSOME!!!! then i would probly pinch myself to see if i was dreaming. When i realized it was real i think i would lock my room door and log onto the net to see if anyone else had changed as well. then i would percede to run away to the nearest meeting place for all of us to be safe and think of some plan from there. Other then the entire human race probly out to get us it would be really neat, i think i would feel much better about my life. less things to worry about. things could be so much simpler. Plus i would make a whole bunch of new friends ^.^ still dont have that many yet as i just signed up v.v


----------



## Sunglasses (Dec 24, 2008)

I'd get on with my life.


----------



## crosser (Dec 24, 2008)

Waking as a furry.  hmmm.  I guess it would be odd for awhile and eventually people would adjust to it all, but there would be thoughs who would reject the entire race and name the evil just becuase they are different (now doesn't this sound familiar from somewhere) But people will always be afraid of what they can not explain.  Although i would still be a real fur.


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 24, 2008)

Zoopedia said:


> MI5 duh


 
That's right yeah, somehow escaped my mind. Hmm


----------



## Canisa (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd probably freak out at first and get all paranoid. Then I'd go to school, laugh at the reactions, biteall of the annoying kids who harrass me, and go for a romp in the woods when I got home...
 Not to mention I'd probably insist on sticking my nose out the window of my car just to see what it's like.


----------



## Kingman (Dec 25, 2008)

Zero_Point said:


> Two words: Cat Nip.


 
Oh hell yeah. Cat nip and lots of it. Aphrodesiac (sp plz?) and Hallucigen. With no side effects? Move over MJ.


----------



## virus (Dec 25, 2008)

Kingman said:


> Oh hell yeah. Cat nip and lots of it. Aphrodesiac (sp plz?) and Hallucigen. With no side effects? Move over MJ.



Cat nip doesn't get cats high. It messes with their sensory input, more like a sugar rush. 

To be honest, a lot furries would be dissapointed in being furry. Because most of them wouldn't be the animal they would choose to be.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 31, 2008)

well in human's attempt to make peace with the furries there would be a political meeting but the humans would come with a book, a book in code. when a large number of furries are going with the humans a furry figures out what the title of the book says, "To Serve Furry".


----------



## JoshiYoshi (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, that would be so cool. ^^


----------



## TDGSeal (Dec 31, 2008)

I'd be crying with joy...


----------



## Midi Bear (Dec 31, 2008)

If it was just me, I'd scream and cry with the knowledge that I'd spend the rest of my life a celebrity. And not even for doing anything - just for being a freak to everyone else.
However, if it was everybody on earth, I'd be so overjoyed that you'd think I was on some epic crack.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Dec 31, 2008)

I would hide from society, knowing that the world would take me away and study me like an animal...

But I would like it :3


----------



## Kurama17 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd love it. Simple as that, I'd be the happiest motherfucker in the world


----------



## Scorch1162 (Jan 1, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> If it was just me, I'd scream and cry with the knowledge that I'd spend the rest of my life a celebrity. And not even for doing anything - just for being a freak to everyone else.
> However, if it was everybody on earth, I'd be so overjoyed that you'd think I was on some epic crack.


Kinda like the skill training in EVE Online(MMORPG) - pick a skill, shut down your computer and go to sleep.
seriously, in this game you're actually rewarded with higher skills for not playing the game.


----------



## haynari (Jan 6, 2009)

well i would probably make sure it wasnt a fur suit. hug my tail jam on guitar with my band (which one band that i am in  is all furries anyways). then i would go on fa and see if everybody was a furry. if so i would try and get as many as possible and go on oprah and we could tell the world of our joy.


----------



## Nikki-Knack (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd go back to sleep.

Being all fuzzy and furry and warm like that would be cause for lazy coziness.


----------



## Dahguns (Jan 7, 2009)

i guess we rly won't know what an individual would do if that happened,
but it'll never happen...ever
(i am the dream crusher mwa ha ha)
:twisted:


----------



## Attaman (Jan 7, 2009)

Duhguns said:


> (i am the dream crusher mwa ha ha)
> :twisted:



Here you're a nightmare vanquisher.    Much thanks.


----------



## Kiz Redweek (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh man, that'd be awesome! Since I happen to be the ever-cute red panda, and my friends definitely know about my furry-ness, they will probably croud around me and give me hugs. 

My friends love me that much.

I'd get ready super quick for school, and then run out the door in the morning to get on my bus. I wonder how my tail would fare though.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 7, 2009)

I'd be like "Goddamnit, now I have to buy more shampoo."
And I'd have to spend like an hour just washing all my fur.
Then it'd take _another_ hour just to dry off.
Other than cleaning myself, it'd be pretty tops.


----------



## Ralliron (Jan 7, 2009)

I would check FA to find out where we plan to group up or at least find a "safe zone" since most Montanains would try to kill me. Then wrap myself in a cloke fill my hiking pack with supplys grab my rifle all the ammo for it, then work my way down the rockys sticking to the woods until I reach a "furry friendly zone" then hope I can get a lift from a fellow furry to a "safe zone". After arrival I would rejoice!


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 7, 2009)

My reaction would be as follows: 

"Alright, this is probably some kind of messed up dream.."

"Oh God, it's not a dream! *both joyful and shocked. Mostly the latter*"

"...wait, how the fork am I gonna go to school like this? D:"


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would pack a single bag with stuff and leave my old life forever.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2009)

Freak out? Smoke crack, run around slaughtering innocent people then proceeding to hunt down people who deserve to die and then smiling eerily.

Perhaps not.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Sexy time.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Sexy time.



Your new avatar makes me sad. :C


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Your new avatar makes me sad. :C


Holy shit

I'm a wolf


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Holy shit
> 
> I'm a wolf



I don't think so, Tim.



> Species: Spotted Hyena



PS that denseness is on purpose.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I don't think so, Tim.


My name's not Tim. 

And goddammit if I find someone who's willing to put a hyena's face on this template i would love them forever.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> My name's not Tim.
> 
> And goddammit if I find someone who's willing to put a hyena's face on this template i would love them forever.



I could do it, probably.


----------



## Oryxe (Jan 8, 2009)

I would YIFF YIFF YIFF


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

thebeast76 said:


> I could do it, probably.


 Would you want to? I'd put a link to your FA in my sig.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> And goddammit if I find someone who's willing to put a hyena's face on this template i would love them forever.



2400 hours in MS paint.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi I didn't realize that was you with that new avatar ><


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Would you want to? I'd put a link to your FA in my sig.



Yeah, I'll have to put the photo in my photobucket account cause of the AUP


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> 2400 hours in MS paint.


This is brilliant. XD



thebeast76 said:


> Yeah, I'll have to put the photo in my photobucket account cause of the AUP


That's cool, I just want to recognize you as the maker. ^.^


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> This is brilliant. XD



Touched it up a little, bugged me that I could see the wolf behind it. Fuck that.


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> That's cool, I just want to recognize you as the maker. ^.^


That's fine!





Here you go! All set & ready for captioning!
Enjoy!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

Haha, awesome. Thanks again XD


----------



## thebeast76 (Jan 8, 2009)

Shenzi said:


> Haha, awesome. Thanks again XD


No problem!


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 8, 2009)

I need a better font, but that's cool. I'll deal with it later. 8)


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 8, 2009)

Kiz Redweek said:


> Oh man, that'd be awesome! Since I happen to be the ever-cute red panda, and my friends definitely know about my furry-ness, they will probably croud around me and give me hugs.
> 
> My friends love me that much.
> 
> I'd get ready super quick for school, and then run out the door in the morning to get on my bus. I wonder how my tail would fare though.



The moment I read this, I couldn't help thinking of Po, and that stub of a tail sticking out the back of his pants.  I don't think you'll have any trouble...


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'd pinch myself a few times to make sure its not a dream, then go to school and all the regular day to day activities like that...


----------



## bearetic (Jan 8, 2009)

Without you asking, I smoothed out the edges and made the smaller version less blocky:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/advicehyena2.png
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v625/kaze2k5/advicehyena2_small.png
but then you changed your species. D:<

Whatev. It's all good.


----------



## catboy-randl (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll sum it up in one sentence:

My life would be complete. TwT


----------



## Arcadium (Mar 28, 2009)

Wait just a fucking minute!!!

Idk if this was the original, or a redux. . .  ?????? (Too lazy to search the whole damn thing).

Confusion!!

Now, if i woke up like that, i would probably scream the fuck off, and run up stairs. If my family aint like it, i would sit down and check myself out. I mean, i would be happy, but at the same time shell shocked. Then, hop on here and see if there's others. If there were, i would organize an entire meeting of the group and such.


----------



## thebeast76 (Mar 29, 2009)

Probably space out, take pics, post 'em on FA, lawl at the drama if I was the only one.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

I would roll a fat blunt and smoke it to the face while considering my situation.

After some reflection, I'd then call up a porn studio and tell them that I've got some new talent to bring to their table, let them know that there's a new record-breakingly large dick out there, complete with ejaculations that would make Peter North cry in his cheerios, and size that would stun Ron Jeremy.  

After starring in a few alternative pornos with human females, possibly a male or two for novelty, I'd then start my own porno studio and shoot my own movies, catering to fans of alternative sex, gigantic cumshots, light bondage, fem-on-dragon, and other fun stuff of that nature.

By then I'd be worth at least 1.1 Million US dollars, and I'd be netting awards at the AVNs, one after the other.  

I would then do gigantic amounts of cocaine and heroin, though not both at the same time.


----------



## FreakFace (Mar 29, 2009)

Yaull would be able to still speak animal, my metal face would make me sound like a wolf zomie.(Arrreeeeh-means zombie for "damit".


----------



## FreakFace (Mar 29, 2009)

The porn idea is brilliant!


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

FreakFace said:


> The porn idea is brilliant!



Seriously, why bother hating on humans when you've got a studly body and shoot like a cupfull of sperm at each go?  Just walking around most American women would get them moist.  Entering porn would be like a one-way ticket to MONEY CITY, POPULATION: YOU.

...

Oh, right.  I forgot the vast majority of the fandom is gay or lesbian.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Mar 29, 2009)

Stare in the mirror all day.  Not sure about the other things.


----------



## Tycho Rass (Mar 29, 2009)

lowlow64 said:


> I'd pinch myself a few times to make sure its not a dream, then go to school and all the regular day to day activities like that...



lol, walk into class, and be like "What? Do I have something in my teeth?"


----------



## Norspe (Mar 29, 2009)

I do think it would be great if that happened, but the chances for it are of epic proportions. Things would just be how they are normally around here I'm sure. My family would think it odd but adjust to the change quick enough. There would definitely be racism against us, but most of it would just be talk like it is with other races. There will most likely be murders of furries, but I doubt it would be as often as most tend to think. At first most of the public would be uncomfortable with furries, but just like any other change they will adapt to it.


----------



## Attaman (Mar 29, 2009)

klopp said:


> There would definitely be racism against us, but most of it would just be talk like it is with other races.


  Probably more severe at the start.  At least one can throw that a Hispanic is similar to a Caucasian or African internally, even if it's ignored by the audience.  It's a bit harder with Furries, who would be sans sweat glands and likely in possession of some differing organ structures (though with the same function).  Of course, it'll just take a government sanction to buy them some protection.  Just hope that your kin in the fandom don't try to take it too far ("I demand to be able to yiff in the schools with my mates!  Use your National Guard to keep these hyoomans away from us!"), negative PR is not something you're going to want.



> There will most likely be murders of furries, but I doubt it would be as often as most tend to think.


  Agreed.  Beatings will probably be more frequent.



> At first most of the public would be uncomfortable with furries, but just like any other change they will adapt to it.


  This.  Provided, again, your fellow Furries don't muck things up.


Giorgio Gabriel said:


> Oh, right.  I forgot the vast majority of the fandom is gay or lesbian.


Don't forget that a decent number also find hyoomans "icky" at best and "KILL MAIM BURN!" at worst.  Though at least you were spot on with the average one firing globs of semen.


----------



## Kyuubi (Mar 29, 2009)

I find this interesting...If this actually happened, I'm sure my dogs would be acting weirdly around me along with my parents...Other than that, I really wouldn't care how people looked at or treated me.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Don't forget that a decent number also find hyoomans "icky" at best and "KILL MAIM BURN!" at worst.  Though at least you were spot on with the average one firing globs of semen.




They also have a strange propensity to favor gay relationships over straight ones.  If furries were real, they'd at least quickly die back out.  There would be no reproduction save for a very few.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Mar 29, 2009)

For the do all and end all to all of these threads, please everyone on Furaffinity read Kafka's Metamorphosis.

I would run off into the forest.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I answered threads like this before and since it feels like I'm doing a time warp again, I'll say this alternatively to my previous answer, I'd probably keep my trips fewer and mostly to and from friends and family. Unless there wouldn't be negative views to something so odd, I'd be out and about without any problems.


----------



## Aden (Mar 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> it feels like I'm doing a time warp again



I see what you did thar.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Mar 29, 2009)

Last, I probably wouldn't expect myself as a chipmunk.


----------



## Defcat (Mar 29, 2009)

Talvi said:


> The answer is the same for everyone. You'd go outside, people would run away screaming, you'd get caught and subjected to scientific tests by the secret service.


 
^this. I wish I had more to put into the matter, but nothing outside of suddenly being treated like an animal would ensue.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

Aden said:


> I see what you did thar.



Oh noes! :O


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Defcat said:


> ^this. I wish I had more to put into the matter, but nothing outside of suddenly being treated like an animal would ensue.



So I would not go outside.

I'd just call up Brazzers, Reality Kings, or another one of the gonzo porn studios online and set up an appointment.

then travel under cover of darkness.


----------



## Sijet (Mar 29, 2009)

I think the gender change would be the most interesting/exciting part for me as my fursona is herm.  I mean it would be awesome (assuming the world didn't hate us), but for me I've always been somewhat disattached to my current gender so that change would be most welcome to me.

lol, of course, I would love to be an anthro kitty cat only 4' 11" (i'm like around 6' tall myself)...i'd be so cute! :3


----------



## Shadow (Mar 29, 2009)

I have a tl;dr summary translation of this thread: If your odd fantasies came true.


----------



## zebratweak (Apr 1, 2009)

Well i would deff have more sex with diff people and orgies and stuff as i no longer have to be worried about human STDs


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 1, 2009)

I would probably be startled, and check to make sure I'm not asleep. I'd proceed to make my pants fit a tail, and then run outside and leap up the tree in my front yard. I already love climbing things, the increased jumping ability would probably drive me over the edge. I'd get dropped off at school, run in, slide down the hallway, and then pounce Kyle. The day would then be spent trying to keep people from fleeing from me.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 1, 2009)

We could take over the world.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 1, 2009)

Talvi said:


> The answer is the same for everyone. You'd go outside, people would run away screaming, you'd get caught and subjected to scientific tests by the secret service.


Wouldn't be the case for me.  I'd realize what I was & what I was made of pretty quickly.  Once I realized I was my fursona (an android dragon built in the 22nd century), complete with all his technology, I'd hang out in the basement until I figured out how to use my cloaking device (#1 PRIORITY) then my moun thrusters.  At that point, I'd feel confident enough to become invisible & go outside.  Once outside, I'd fly to a remote location & try out my teleportation device.  Once I have those three devices mastered, I'd feel confident enough to become visible & join the large number of new races the world is suddenly being introduced to.

Yeah, good luck at capturing me & doing experiments once I'm familiar with my body's abilities.  In fact, I'd probably take it upon myself to free furs who are being thusly abused.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 1, 2009)

It wouldn't be the case for me either, but for a different reason than Telnac.  First, I lack a Fursona (Or persona of any sort in genera).  Second, if this is an "Ideal form" thread, I'm going to be something that has Multi-versal travel capabilities.  Which I'm going to use immediately so as to get away from the Furries who make Ichigo look like a roach in power.


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> It wouldn't be the case for me either, but for a different reason than Telnac.  First, I lack a Fursona (Or persona of any sort in genera).  Second, if this is an "Ideal form" thread, I'm going to be something that has Multi-versal travel capabilities.  Which I'm going to use immediately so as to get away from the Furries who make Ichigo look like a roach in power.



Don't you have a Chaos Marine Persona?


----------



## Aden (Apr 1, 2009)

zebratweak said:


> Well i would deff have more sex with diff people and orgies and stuff as i no longer have to be worried about human STDs



Wait what.

Please try again.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 1, 2009)

Ark said:


> Don't you have a Chaos Marine Persona?



Nope, but I do love me some Chaos.

Also, it's not like if I did become a Chaos Marine I have to worry about much of the low-end stuff.  Even with just the Black Carapace I'm effectively immune to civilian-grade small arms.


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 1, 2009)

Aden said:


> Wait what.
> 
> Please try again.



I believe he's assuming that the STDs are not trans-communicable between species. That's not the case, at least for some diseases.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 1, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Also, it's not like if I did become a Chaos Marine I have to worry about much of the low-end stuff.  Even with just the Black Carapace I'm effectively immune to civilian-grade small arms.


Ditto with Telnac's scales.  They're self-healing reactive plasma armor.

For the technobabble-impared, that means they're laminate plates, the middle layer of which is a substance that turns into a plamsa almost instantly when hit by an electrical current... which is exactly what happens when the outermost plate is breached by anything.  What used to be a scale with the thickness of a fingernail is now suddenly 6 inches wide.  Even modern armor-piercing rounds would have a hard time getting through that.

The "self-healing" part means that the plasma, once discharged, can be reset and the outermost plates are infused with a substance that's not unlike tar.  It "bleeds" and forms a scab that restores most of the outer plate's strength.  In as few as 30 seconds, the impacted site has restored 75% of its stopping power.

Would that stop Telnac from being killed by an unending barrage of armor-piercing rounds?  Hell no.  But it'll stop all small arms and it'll stop armor-piercing rounds long enough for Telnac to teleport the hell out of there!

So yeah, if I woke up with Telnac's body there really isn't much the military could do to capture me short of setting off a massive EMP (which requires a small nuke or a specialized device the size of a house.)


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 2, 2009)

Pfff, you can't beat the impenetrability of my Orichalcum Armor


----------



## Shadow (Apr 2, 2009)

*hits reset button*


----------



## Repiotou (Apr 2, 2009)

I would probably make a WTF face behind the mask and then scream uncontrollably for five minutes before realizing "I'M A F&#(ING CHIMERA, BITCH!" Then I would enlist in REAL Wrestling and kick some major ass. *Not a wrestling fan, just throwing that out there.*


----------



## Telnac (Apr 2, 2009)

Ark said:


> Pfff, you can't beat the impenetrability of my Orichalcum Armor


*lol*  Never claimed I could.


----------



## darkestwulf (Apr 2, 2009)

1) Make sure I'm my updated fursona
2)  Try and find males of similar predicaments
3) secks
4) continue normal day activities


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2009)

So, if I become a CSM, my plan is to:

1)  Find Telnac
2)  Use him to get off this world before shit hits the fan, perhaps teleport to some other Fantasy realm if within his capabilities.
3)  Talk about that ol' mudball called "Earth" we came from and some of the crazy antics we had.
4)  Go our own ways, see what happens with our new lives without having to worry about being jumped by curious men in black suits / furs with big egos.


----------



## Vekke (Apr 2, 2009)

Sijet said:


> lol, of course, I would love to be an anthro kitty cat only 4' 11" (i'm like around 6' tall myself)...i'd be so cute! :3



why not just 5 feet?


----------



## Bellini Tabloid (Apr 2, 2009)

Vekke said:


> why not just 5 feet?



Not cutes enough?


----------



## Telnac (Apr 2, 2009)

Attaman said:


> So, if I become a CSM, my plan is to:
> 
> 1)  Find Telnac
> 2)  Use him to get off this world before shit hits the fan, perhaps teleport to some other Fantasy realm if within his capabilities.



Awwww... can't we leave AFTER the shit hits the fan?  Shit + fan is always entertaining.


----------



## Shadowterm (Apr 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Awwww... can't we leave AFTER the shit hits the fan?  Shit + fan is always entertaining.



That depends on the viscosity of the shit in question. -_-;


----------



## Antimony (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd be pretty pleased.... for about two seconds. Then the following would happen:

My dog would get confused and flounce at me (because he doesn't jump or pounce, he prances in the most feminine fashion) for a bit before deciding that I'd be interesting to chase around. I wouldn't be chased, so he'd run in circles until he managed to crash into the wall (again).

One of my friends would want to pet me. All day.

Another of my friends would call the local church and have me exorcised.

Another of my friends would probably try to beat me to death with his laptop. Fun times.


----------



## Aden (Apr 2, 2009)

Shadowterm said:


> I believe he's assuming that the STDs are not trans-communicable between species. That's not the case, at least for some diseases.



_I_ believe he's a dumb creepy fuck.

:B


----------



## FanaticRat (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd flip my shit, of course. The idea of being furry is cool and all, but I highly doubt I'd want to wake up as a large anthropomorphic rat.

I'ma read The Metamorphosis now.


----------



## TearsOfAFallenWolf (Apr 2, 2009)

Murr first off I would be a herm so big change ><" second off I would live my day normally cept it would probably be hard to dry off after a shower. Only thing I would have to worry about is half my friends are fur haters though apparently I am an acception.


----------



## Krory (Apr 2, 2009)

: < well...thinking about it I wouldn't last long in my house, my dog hates other animals...one of us would have to leave....and the dog is ever so slightly more useful than me (he spends 75% of the day sleeping, I spend 80%)
When I was a kid I used to wish this would happen


----------



## Attaman (Apr 2, 2009)

Telnac said:


> Awwww... can't we leave AFTER the shit hits the fan?  Shit + fan is always entertaining.



Depends, can you cast spells to shape-shift to a human form?

'Cause I mean, if we can join up with a mob or three I'm cool with that.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 2, 2009)

Any excuse for a good ol' fashioned murderin' spree.


----------



## Telnac (Apr 3, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Depends, can you cast spells to shape-shift to a human form?
> 
> 'Cause I mean, if we can join up with a mob or three I'm cool with that.


Alas, no.  Telnac's abilities are 100% technology, 0% magic.  While I personally believe magic exists (having done more than a bit of it myself, I should), suddenly becoming an android dragon from the 22nd century would sadly not include any magical powers, much less shape shifting.

The closest thing I could do would be to order a human-like android body & keep the two in sync so I can just swap which one is active at any given moment.  So I could teleport away, then return in human form in a second or two.


----------



## Cyndon (Apr 3, 2009)

alright. If i woke up as a furry... first of all i'd be ecstatic. Now barring the military and scientific ramifications of the people hunting me down to experiment/exterminate, i would probably go through normal life as quickly as possible to get everyone that sees me acclimatized to the change. My parent's would be first, and boy would they flip, but after that i get to go see my teacher and fellow students at the tech... goody. I'd be willing to bet my friend Donny would go nuts... "yiff in hell furfag yiff in hell furfag" but after a while would stop, as he's not really into making peoples' lives hell anyway. Most of the older people in the town would probably get racist, and the cops would pull me over more often, but when hasn't that been the case in this pissant little town...

Other than that, it'd be awesome if i found out others around me were furries, too ^^


----------



## bearetic (Apr 3, 2009)

I wake up as a furry every day durhur

But seriously, I'd try to get to the bottom of how or why it happened, and enjoy it! Besides, if I couldn't change back, what else could I do but accept it?

I'd probably stare at myself in the mirror for a long time.


----------



## Fiver (Apr 3, 2009)

I think it depends on just how messed-up real anthros really look like, i.e., whether or not I could even go out in society.


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 3, 2009)

It slightly varies a bit ,depending on which kind I do become.

If I turned into a Precursor Dragon: 1st shock, 2nd "how did this happened!?", 3rd "Am I the only one to whom this happened?", 4th "If every person from the furry fandom turned into their ideal fursona, I'm pretty much the only one of my species", 5th "Where are the furicuas!?", 6th "Mom, Dad, Leo, Sui (my pet dog), look what just happened!!", 7th [after they ask, experience shock...] "Yes, this is for real.", 8th "At least I still am the same person in this body, with all human faculties intact [relief gesture]", 9th "10th [after experimenting several actions on myself] "Whoah, my senses are more accute, I'm stronger & I can manage my way around better on an aquatic enviroment ", 11th "I'd better tell this to people I care for", 12th [general opinion about me polarizes: either people just love me & are fascinated of what I am; they just scram away; or they want to mistreat me in some form]", 13th "Being a Precursor Dragon isn't that bad, I'm starting to like it! :grin:", 14th "Maybe I should rename myself as 'Dragonxander Emerald'".

If I turned into a Lucario: 1st shock, 2nd "how did this happened!?", 3rd "Am I the only one to whom this happened?", 4th "If every person from the furry fandom turned into their ideal fursona, at least I'm not alone", 5th "Wow, I can see my aura with so much ease!", 6th "Where are the Furicuas!?", 7th "Mom, Dad, Leo, Sui, look what just happened!!", 8th [after they ask, experience shock...] "Yes, this is for real."9th "At least I'm still the same person inside, but I lost my opposable thumbs ", 10th [after experimenting some actions on myself] "I can do that!? It's soo amazing !!", 11th "I'd better tell this to people I care for", 12th "[general opinion about me polarizes: either people just love me & are fascinated of what I am; they just scram away; or they want to mistreat me in some form]", 13th "Being an Aura PokÃ©mon isn't that bad, I'm starting to like it! :-D", 14th 'Maybe I should rename myself 'Lucario Boricua'".


----------



## Attaman (Apr 3, 2009)

Fun fact:  Everyone (including myself) better have fun with their senses going haywire the first few weeks / months after the change.  What do I mean, you may ask?  Consider:  How off-balance are you if you have your ears drained?  Now imagine that, but with at least three senses.  You're likely going to wind up reliant on the good will of others unless you have a very laid-back lifestyle that will continue to be laid-back post-change.

Second fun thing to point out:  To a lot of you, have fun losing recognition of certain colors.


----------



## silverglike (Apr 3, 2009)

Well its obvious that shock comes in 1'st, after that you just  realize.... or you just don't want to wake up from all the exitement, thinking that this is only a dream, or is it? But what the heck man!? I'd go for the saying: "Enjoy it and cherish it like you never did before!!!!!" Embrace it and be thankfull that "it" happened. 
Well thats a very common saying that probably many of us would say, but still....man...OMFG!!! just think about it!? To wake up and to be what you always wanted....AGGGGGGHHHH i think i'm starting to loose my sence of english.... > x3


----------



## NeoEevee (Apr 4, 2009)

Seeing as how my fursona's a shapeshifter, I'd disguise myself as a human by day and by night I'd be some kind of shapeshifting superhero, fight crime, and stop animal cruelty.


----------



## Icky (Apr 4, 2009)

I live on this crappy dead-end street, but there aren't many people around, so I guess I would do whatever the hell I want. Probably involving jumps off of really tall stuff.


----------



## makmakmob (Apr 4, 2009)

NeoEevee said:


> Seeing as how my fursona's a shapeshifter, I'd disguise myself as a human by day and by night I'd be some kind of shapeshifting superhero, fight crime, and stop animal cruelty.



u joke rite?


----------



## akamaru4all (Apr 5, 2009)

i would be happy and my friends would be all like, woah


----------



## Todd Fox (Apr 13, 2009)

wonder how my ears will fit in my MITCH helmet.  and if i would have to be transferred to Lackland AFB with the dog units there.  

that would be cool


----------



## dragon_mel (Apr 13, 2009)

1. touch my wings.  because holy crap I CAN FLY NOW!!!
2. try to fly
3. call my mommy lol
4. cry. not because im sad, but because im so confused lol


----------



## Salrith (Apr 13, 2009)

Hmm.
I would grin, and then fly away.
But seriously... hmm.
I think, should I wake up as a dragon...

I would first sit bolt upright, think about it for a few moments in processing, alternate between panic, amazement and joy. Then I would try and run a few tests to see if it was some sort of lucid dream, maybe compare my senses now to dreams and a normal day.
Next I think I would examine my senses, maybe try and work out if there was a personality change, check I could still do things like math, logic, pattern recognition, etc etc. Once I got over the initial things like that, I think I would get out of bed tentatively, maybe check to see if I could stand up on two legs, or at least four.
Check if I could use my claws as proper thumbs.
Check if I could flex my wings, maybe see how long my tongue is, feel along my body to see what it felt like in real life.
Wag my tail for the heck of it.
Maybe walk around a bit, debating what to do next.
Then I think I'd go 'Ack!' and check to see if I had balls or not, I'll be honest. Then maybe move onto not so obvious things...
Do I have telescopic vision? Good hearing, bad hearing? Can I smell better/worse? Can I jump? How sharp are my claws, how strong am I? Do I need to be extra careful with myself? _Can I talk normally_ would be a very big one. Communication is important.
After that I think I'd lock up for an hour deliberating on how to tell my family. Eventually I'd try and put on my clothes in vain, then call out to everyone to come to my room, insisting they sit down before they open the door, and agree not to scream at all. Maybe insist they tape their mouths.
Then I'd insist it's still me, and let them open the door.

After all the hubbub died down and everything was through the shock phase, I think I'd say I was going to have a shower and go to the bathroom. Once there, to be brutally honest, I have to say I'd check to see if I still liked anal things, if I had/how big and what shape my cock was, if I had a knot, and just how flexible I now was. 
You wanted the truth, no? }:=8P
After all that I think that I would spend the day going through scientific, religious, philosophical and just about any other damned arguments I could think of to explain it!

Maybe I'd check online for reports of other such things, find out it was a global event to thousands, and go, '...Wow.'
And then from there.... *shrugs*


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Hmm.
> I would grin, and then fly away.
> But seriously... hmm.
> I think, should I wake up as a dragon...
> ...


How would this part work if you couldn't communicate? Maybe you should have a plan B.

Im also a little disappointed in you. Nowhere did you mention flight in your serious example! That would be #3 or #4 on my list.


----------



## Salrith (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, this was only the first few hours after waking up! Flight would be a definite, but it would take time for me to workup the courage, time for me to work out how to do it, and time for me to get to a spot where I can either do it safely or secretly, depending on the verage reaction... So it would be high, but the practicality of it would put it past the timeframe of the first stages ^.=.^

As for if I couldn't communicate... Well, I keep lots of pens and paper in my room. Aspiring - but crap, alas - artist here *grins*
If I had no thumbs, I have a mouth! Dud writing yes, but I could do it!


----------



## Icky (Apr 13, 2009)

Fair enough, but I would still probably do all that spiritual and scientific thinking in the air, if I could. If you could get a written message made out because you couldn't speak, how would they get the message?


----------



## Salrith (Apr 13, 2009)

Under the door ^.=.^
And there would be a good place to do it......assuming you didn't have to concentrate to fly. Which might take a lot of practice!


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, considering how tired I am most mornings, I probably wouldn't even notice at first. I usually splash cold water on my face to wake myself up, yeah...I'd probably notice then.
First, of course, would come the shock and disbelief, followed by mild nausea. Though I would wonder how such a drastic change could've possibly happened over-night.
Ah, then there's the calming of the family, who'll most likely at first glance percieve me as some sort of monster. Now, obviously, the first day I'd stay home. Maybe a few days later after calling and explaining to friends and family before-hand (to prepare them), I'd pull the courage to go outside. By this point, I'd be used to the change, yet still afraid of the reactions of others.

*Oh, and lets assume I keep the ability to speak, seeing as I still have human characteristics*

Then that day would finally come, the dreaded return to school (and society for that matter). Though honestly, the kids at my school would more likely look on with curiosity than hatred or violent intent (though you could never be too careful...).
Though assuming (as you mentioned) all other furries morphed as well, I'd probably be a bit more comfortable (and it'd be damn easy to pick out the other furries at my school).
Then there's the media, oh, the sarcastic joy! It'd be all over the news in no time, and word would spead to those who would consider us some sort of hell spawn and try to kill us off.
At that point, our survival would depend solely on those who'd protect us (family, friends, etc.), and the tolerance of the world's population (because what we say wouldn't really matter).
Though admittedly, if all hell broke loose and the fursecutions began, I'd go into hiding, heck, maybe even assemble a rebellion. The rebels in Half-Life 2 comes to mind for some reason...though we might not be lucky enough to have a "Gordan Freeman" on our side.

All in all, it'd be interesting, but in the end, we'd probably all die...


----------



## Salrith (Apr 16, 2009)

I love your optimism ^.=.^
If all else failed, we'd probably have some intelligent enough or determined enough people to scrape together Americium or some other similar element from things like smoke detectors to threaten a nuclear retaliation... whether we actually could or not, I don't know, but that's not the point! }:=8P


----------



## elenawing (Apr 16, 2009)

i think i'd spend most of the day cutting holes into my clothes for my tail, and constantly poking at my horns xD

would be totally awesome...but i have a feeling a lot of religious groups would try and set us on fire......but i can fly so i can just hide in trees!

.....my non-fur boyfriend might not adapt....but...OMG what if furries in the closet get changed too! that may be bad if they know fur haters O__o


----------



## Salrith (Apr 16, 2009)

That would be interesting... Oh no, but think of all the drama films that would appear -- the furry who didn't want to be, who went on some mysterious quest to change back... }:=8P


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have no Fursona exactly, though I do have characters close to me, though their personalties are different from mine.
I suppose if i had to pick one....it'd be Lupis
wake up, freak out, find out what's going on, talk to family, get WTF faces, try to move on with my life.
Adjustments would be a bitch. Wolf=colorblind, that would piss me off.
he's taller and stronger than myself, I would enjoy that, but the metablosim to maintain such a body would be a bitch.
damn you winter mating season, the boner won't go away.
owowowowow turn the music down some of us have a higher hearing range (have to come up with new words for those sounds)
find job that could use my new physique and senses, settle down into it.
enjoy life


----------



## J-wolf (Apr 16, 2009)

I would probably freak due to the loss of color vision. Then get really excited that it finally happened and howl (for the purpose of this scenario let's asume my parents are not home). Then see if I could speak (Let's asmume I'm successful). After that I would most likely have a "HOLY SHIT" moment because of the whole being female and having no clothes that would fit right. Then I'd most likely realize most of my baggy clothes would still fit(as my overall size would slightly decrease). The problem of fitting my wings and tail into the clothes would still stand though. I might end up cutting the back out of a shirt for my wings, and a small hole out of a pair of pants for my tail. After the clothes were taken care of I would do some naughty things to myself.*wink wink* When I'm finished with that I would check the Internet for similar things happening to others (I'll asume yes for the purpose of writing this). I would then take pictures and post them on Facebook for my friends to see, then call my friend, who is also into furries, and see if anything happened to him. Then go outside and test my abilities (smell, strength, hearing, claws, and flight) if I could fly well then I would call my friend, who knows about my "furriness" but is not one himself, and tell him I'm coming over to his house....
I'll stop there for now.

P.S. Guess what I actually HATE WRITING!


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 16, 2009)

Salrith said:


> I love your optimism ^.=.^


Hmm, I sense sarcasm in this statement. 
Was it the "we'd probably die" part? Hey, just sayin' the odds would be against us. Unless we do get a furry equivalent of Gordan Freeman (Gordan Furman? ...sorry, bad pun).
Heck, even without him we could give the rebellion thing a shot, sounds a bit fun to be honest...oh, but if that nuclear thing of yours worked, yeah, we could do that. That way I wouldn't have to risk being shot ^^.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 16, 2009)

humanity has spent half of it's existence trying to destroy itself, and the other half getting smart enough to survive itself.
I really hate when people think "furry rebellion" stuff or just the "humanz suck" stuff. because it assumes humanity is a bunch of paranoid and violent, hairless apes. Humans are wide and varied for every person that goes on a furry hate rant, there is another who would support you, and five others who wouldn't care either way so long as you don't disrupt their lives.
if you just adjust to society about 80% of the population will adapt, accept you and move on with life, about 10% will hate you, 5% will support you completely, and 5% will stalk you.
sorry I've been dealing with paranoid furries all day and am annoyed


----------



## Shindo (Apr 16, 2009)

i'd get yiffy


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 16, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Hey, this was only the first few hours after waking up! Flight would be a definite, but it would take time for me to workup the courage, time for me to work out how to do it, and time for me to get to a spot where I can either do it safely or secretly, depending on the verage reaction...



Not sure if a dragon can be very "secretive" about flying .


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 17, 2009)

ironwolf85 said:


> humanity has spent half of it's existence trying to destroy itself, and the other half getting smart enough to survive itself.
> I really hate when people think "furry rebellion" stuff or just the "humanz suck" stuff. because it assumes humanity is a bunch of paranoid and violent, hairless apes. Humans are wide and varied for every person that goes on a furry hate rant, there is another who would support you, and five others who wouldn't care either way so long as you don't disrupt their lives.
> if you just adjust to society about 80% of the population will adapt, accept you and move on with life, about 10% will hate you, 5% will support you completely, and 5% will stalk you.
> sorry I've been dealing with paranoid furries all day and am annoyed


Well, I personally was just joking about the rebel thing, hehe.
I was just bringing that up because of my pointless reference to Half-Life 2. I can't help it, it's one of my favorite series ^^.

Plus, why would I want to annihilate all humans? Violence solves nothing anyways, just creates more reasons to build cemeteries everywhere, and that's just depressing.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2009)

Think IronWolf's issue is the people who actually think that - if turned into a Furry without the super-powers - they'll be capable of toppling all the 1st World Militaries.  And that they'll need to, because apparently they'll have nothing better to do than attack the people who suddenly got on the butt-end of a TF effect.

Unfortunately (for those of us who're non-Furry / are lucid furries), the rabid ones tend to have the "ideal" furry that could give late-DBZ series Goku a run for his money.  So we'll have a couple hundred nut-jobs running around trying to kill all humans with their megaton-yield fireballs and katanas that can cut through mountains.


----------



## GuRoo (Apr 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Unfortunately (for those of us who're non-Furry / are lucid furries), the rabid ones tend to have the "ideal" furry that could give late-DBZ series Goku a run for his money. So we'll have a couple hundred nut-jobs running around trying to kill all humans with their megaton-yield fireballs and katanas that can cut through mountains.


Which I promptly parodied using Gordan Freeman, hehe.

Yeah, I don't really think it would cause WWIII or anything, that's just ridiculous. Most likely people would talk about it for a while, then get used to the idea and move on. The main thing that'd be bothering everyone would most likely be trying to figure out what caused it all to happen, thus wasting a few years of research (you know they would, heh). Nothing much else other than that really.


----------



## J-wolf (Apr 17, 2009)

Attaman said:


> trying to kill all humans with their *megaton-yield fireballs* and *katanas that can cut through mountains*.


That would not end well.

My opinion on the rebellion thing is that unless we, the furries of incredible super-powers, are attacked first by them, the humans, we should live as equals or seperate societies.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 17, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> My opinion on the rebellion thing is that unless we, the furries of incredible super-powers, are attacked first by them, the humans, we should live as equals or seperate societies.



Problem is that one of said rabids is going to see an "insult" as an attack, pull of a Hellsing (impale the buggers off a bunch of flag posts), and then shit's going to hit the fan when they and other rabid furries hear that the local authorities want to prosecute them for murder.

OP better be modified to say "ideal" form does not include super-powers beyond a certain level.  Peak-human physical attributes in all fields is fine, increased reaction time is also fine, creating furries that an psionically pull a Phoenix and rip apart people by their component molecules is not.


----------



## ironwolf85 (Apr 17, 2009)

again attaman saved me time and brainpower.
I know it was a joke but you kind of stepped on my last nerve (accidentally but still) think of how insane PETA has gone in the past, now what if they actually looked like animals? how insane would they go then?
not to mention at the other extreme some those that got changed outside the furry community would probably kill themselves.
ooooo that's grim.
I admit the instincts would be a problem, though I imagine it would help in some areas, now the cops can smell the weed in your coat pocket


----------



## Salrith (Apr 17, 2009)

Katanas that can cut through mountains.
That would just be disturbing...
But on the other hand, even non superpowered furs would pose problems sometimes.
*What about the macros?*


----------



## FoxxMeat (Apr 18, 2009)

Really i would Be Fine With It....My Friends Wouldn't But They Are Not Really Friends If They Dont Accept You For Who You Are.....People Would Freak Out....I Really Wouldn't Care.....


----------



## Roose Hurro (Apr 18, 2009)

Salrith said:


> Katanas that can cut through mountains.
> That would just be disturbing...
> But on the other hand, even non superpowered furs would pose problems sometimes.
> *What about the macros?*



Macros couldn't exist in the real world, any more than a giant (50') human... pure fantasy.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd have to get a whole new wardrobe to accommodate..


----------



## Earthwyrm (Apr 19, 2009)

Meeew said:


> I'd have to get a whole new wardrobe to accommodate..



Just cut tail-holes in your pants .


----------



## Meeew (Apr 19, 2009)

Earthwyrm said:


> Just cut tail-holes in your pants .



And ruin good jeans? I rather slip it up to the tail, after all any slippage and it's just exposed fur xD


----------



## Tyla (Apr 19, 2009)

I wouldn't mind, but the social divide will probably be quite messed up and we'll probably end up being took in for examination or something wierd like that. I'd still be happy about it.


----------



## Night-Leopard-800 (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I'd be a canine-type thing with footpaws that could be digitigrade or plantigrade... four toes and four fingers and one thumb... of course on the appropriate paws ^^* but I'd be freaked... I'd proably realize it when I wake up and rub my face, feeling fur and a muzzle... Then I'd promptly run to the bathroom to see what I look like ahem down there, then go decide which food in my kitchen I could still eat, then visit FA then find the others who were in the transformation...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for the necro.


----------



## J-wolf (Jul 6, 2009)

MEGA THREAD-NECRO


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2009)

Two months, we nearly made it two months without this type of thread.

Oh god, I can see them starting up again.  The "I would be super happy I'm no longer a hyooman!" posts, the overpowered OC's toppling governments, ye gods, make the visions stop!


----------



## Hir (Jul 6, 2009)

I would be super happy I'm no longer a hyooman!


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 6, 2009)

Why would someone ask this question? It will never happen ever so why bother?


----------



## J-wolf (Jul 6, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Why would someone ask this question? It will never happen ever so why bother?


 Because it's fun to see some of the strange things people imagine doing.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd go on FAF and revel in the fact that nobody would post about "what would you do if you turned into an anthro".


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 6, 2009)

J-wolf said:


> Because it's fun to see some of the strange things people imagine doing.


Its not, but its funny to see all the EVERYONE WOULD HATE ME FOR ME TRUE SELF and THE GUV'MENT WILL GET ME! posts.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 6, 2009)

I would systematically murder everyone one of you. THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> I would systematically murder everyone one of you. THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!



I'm a human, so I'm good.  Would probably give you addresses of Furries just to cull the population faster.  Watch out for the Wapanese / Superpowerful 'Sonas though.


----------



## Bacu (Jul 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm a human, so I'm good.  Would probably give you addresses of Furries just to cull the population faster.  Watch out for the Wapanese / Superpowerful 'Sonas though.



The Mary-Sues have so much "omgsuperpowar" that they'd probably all die by sneezing-induced "dark crystal enargy implosionz."


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 6, 2009)

Attaman said:


> I'm a human, so I'm good.  Would probably give you addresses of Furries just to cull the population faster.  Watch out for the Wapanese / Superpowerful 'Sonas though.



pssh, I am a gangsta, I will do drive-bys with my charm out the window. Fuck their kamehameha bull. I GOT GUNS!

E: why is this thread being bumped every 2 or 3 months? It's from 08!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I'd go on FAF and revel in the fact that nobody would post about "what would you do if you turned into an anthro".



lol...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 6, 2009)

Bacu said:


> I'd go on FAF and revel in the fact that nobody would post about "what would you do if you turned into an anthro".


  No, you'd be miserable as instead you'd get threads ranging from "OMG Fur haters stopped me and mate from fucking in park" to "D:  I wanna be human again!"


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd clean my crotch like my dog does


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 6, 2009)

shatteredinsides said:


> I'd clean my crotch like my dog does



Oh god.

The possibilities.


----------



## ShadowEon (Jul 6, 2009)

I would be much cuter.X3


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

PixiesKitty said:


> The real and sick question would be...
> 
> Would we be able to reproduce and the child would have the "animal" of his/her soul? or we have to mate with the same species?


but what if the furry gene were either dominant or ressesive instead of being able to mesh with the human genome? as for myself, id probably walk around on the street and count how many people run screaming. XD


----------



## Xipoid (Jul 7, 2009)

My god, necro it may be, but I haven't seen a thread like this in... I can't even remember. Maybe I haven't been paying attention, but damn it's been a while. Well, that was fun. Nostalgia over.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Why?  Radar is not electronics-only.  It's also not like they can fly fast enough to avoid public observation.  It just takes one person with a camera phone with any sort of military or government connection to ruin all attempts at stealth flying.


which is kindof funny sence radar doesn't work below a certin altitude. as long as you could hug the space below the treeline, radar wouldn't be one of your major problems.


----------



## bluewulf1 (Jul 7, 2009)

I got a weird one for you guys. what if instead of everyone changing into a furry at once,  everyone was given the choice. What if someone found a way to genetically change someone to make them furry?


----------



## VengeanceZ (Jul 7, 2009)

I would look in the mirror at my sexy foxy pose and fluffy tail. Stroke it and then get some breakfast. Probably be a little scared as you can#t go outside much or else my friends will think I'm crazy.


----------



## Ichabod (Jul 7, 2009)

I'd enjoy it, if I could seek out others like myself.
It's always sort of been a dream of mine, really.  XD


----------



## Linko_16 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Sell webcam videos to furries fetishists online and make a fortune.*


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jul 7, 2009)

Linko_16 said:


> *Sell webcam videos to furries fetishists online and make a fortune.*



THIS ON SO MANY LEVELS.


----------



## Mojotaian (Jul 7, 2009)

I would think "Shit... chances are I would want to eat someone within the next week... This... is not... cool..."

(hint: My diet consists of human flesh )

But apart from that being slim, with a nice tail and awesome scales would be an absolute plus!
But having no facial muscles would suck...


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2009)

bluewulf1 said:


> What if someone found a way to genetically change someone to make them furry?


  Better, so long as it was a process that was long, complicated, expensive, and basically an "only if someone wants to become can then" procedure.  Do with your own body what you wish if it's not fucking things up for us.

However, seeing as it would not be a genetic make-up change they wouldn't be able to have Furry offspring, and with their children they'd probably need to wait a decade or two before they could safely go through the procedure themselves.  If it did become genetic, well, say goodbye to breeding with humans.  Best hope you find a compatible Furry.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

i woud just be normal...but be squeeing the whole time...

and if the government wants to test me...i would raise an army of furries to strike back...

oh and i would just spend hours trying to figure out how to swish my tail around.

man i would love to be an anthro...

see if i can find a chick that was a furry just like krystal

omg now you got me goin...im being fueled by fanboyism.


the the Attaman:
What kinda chick wouldnt love a furry?


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 7, 2009)

I would love it but i would be wierd having flipper hands


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jul 7, 2009)

that might get me by surprise.
including when my fursona does not talk. he can talk into a person's mind. and also where I might surprise most of my family if I came out of my room.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey I remember this topic being mentioned on fursona pod.. Wow its old... 
Well If i woke up and i was my fursona I'd be scared as hell. I would look at myself for a long time in the mirroe to see what I'd become and then I'd have to run away from home before any of my family saw me :/ I'd probably hide in a hidden location until lat enight then I'd go off running so nobody could see me. I would probably end up living in my old elementry school because it's locked and closed for summer. IDK what I'd eat though


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 7, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Hey I remember this topic being mentioned on fursona pod.. Wow its old...
> Well If i woke up and i was my fursona I'd be scared as hell. I would look at myself for a long time in the mirroe to see what I'd become and then I'd have to run away from home before any of my family saw me :/ I'd probably hide in a hidden location until lat enight then I'd go off running so nobody could see me. I would probably end up living in my old elementry school because it's locked and closed for summer. IDK what I'd eat though


You could sneak into an abortion clinic at night and eat fetuses. Problem solved!


----------



## Linzys (Jul 7, 2009)

Go back to sleep.


----------



## Exploding-Zombies (Jul 7, 2009)

I would stay in my room, cause Im to scarred to face the world. Then Id pain my horns and hooves with nail polish for fun. Then I wouldnt know what to do. xD


----------



## J-wolf (Jul 7, 2009)

I would totally go pwn some newb ass.
Yeah I just said that


----------



## Shaard (Jul 7, 2009)

PaulShepherd said:


> If I woke up as a furry, It'd be the best damn morning of my life. I'd check my new self out by trying to wag my tail, pant, and lick my nose. When my parents and my sister notice me, I'll calm then down and give them a hug. Sure, I don't look like I always have, but I'd say, this is what I wanted. Everyone in school would freak out about it, but meh, I'm me, and no one can take it away, plus now I can bite bullies in the ass.




This mainly. I'd also call in sick, and call a bunch of my furry friends and ask stuff like "so...anything weird happen to you?" just to test if I was first insane. If not, I'd reveal myself to the world (have to at some point) and just walk around as I normally do, pretending nothings wrong. Once I could drive (dunno if we'd still be allowed to) I'd drive and find some fellow furries all over and get to know them.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jul 7, 2009)

I refuse to post in this not just because it's necro'd, but because of fate being a bitch.

But I'm going to anyway~

I would. Flaunt my epicness. I could like. Fly. And like. Be sexy. Lol


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

i have an idea...
fund gene splicing! 

XD you know their working on it


----------



## Aden (Jul 7, 2009)

Mojotaian said:


> (hint: My diet consists of human flesh )



uh huh...



KrystalsLover said:


> and if the government wants to test me...i would raise an army of furries to strike back...



uh huh...



FoxPhantom said:


> my fursona does not talk. he can talk into a person's mind.



uh huh...


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 7, 2009)

Someone needs to strike this thread dead, once and for all.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Someone needs to strike this thread dead, once and for all.


I endorse this product and / or service.

In addition, some of the posters in it should be struck down.  I knew they were coming, some of the posts, _knew_, yet even so I could not be prepared for the horror of "Better than my current life" posts.


----------



## KrystalsLover (Jul 7, 2009)

you know, would people even tell your a furry? and not just an obsessed person or something that dresses up?


----------



## Attaman (Jul 7, 2009)

KrystalsLover said:


> you know, would people even tell your a furry? and not just an obsessed person or something that dresses up?


  This is not an anime / videogame.  A realistic looking furry is not going to be something that people pass off as "Oh that's ol' man jenkins in his Fursuit".  It'll be a "holy hell, what is that?  Ma, fetch the camera and call Channel 11 News!"


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 7, 2009)

If I woke up as a furry I'd say "Oh shit, I shoulda paid attention to all of those "What if you were a furry???" threads that some idiot starts EVERY FUCKING WEEK on EVERY FUCKING FURRY FORUM CAUSE THE GOD DAMN QUESTION JUST HASN'T BEEN ASKED ENOUGH HAS IT?"

...That's what I'd do.


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 8, 2009)

This will cheer you all up!

Just think of all the furs that would need fresh/salt water for their fursona, and be suffocating in their sleep, or upon wake up. <3 <3 <3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jul 8, 2009)

Why is this thread back?


----------



## Shindo (Jul 8, 2009)

i would freak the fuck out and probably end up killing myself in one way or another


----------



## Attaman (Jul 8, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Why is this thread back?


  Because someone felt like saying they'd check out their new junk and talk to people on FAF about it.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 8, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Because someone felt like saying they'd *check out their new junk* and talk to people on FAF about it.



I found that part odd, that he'd need to go into the bathroom to do it... as if he couldn't just look down, wherever he happened to be (most likely in bed).


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 8, 2009)

As far as I go, I'd probably think in my mind, "Holy Crud! I'm a freakin' furry! Sweetness!" And quite honestly, I wouldn't care. My family and friends most likely wouldn't mind, because even if I did change, I'm still me, no matter what. I wouldn't change my personality, my beliefs, nothing.

Basically, what I'm saying is if I woke up furry, I'd enjoy it, even if it meant death via government organization. It'd just be that freaking awesome.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 8, 2009)

Seph491 said:


> What would you do if you woke up and were suddenly a furry along with everyone else of the furry culture?Well more specifically your ideal furry?How would you go about your day differently from any others?How would your friends react?Along with any other things you would do or be willing to put forth.
> 
> As for me I would probably wake up quite surprised to be a dragon anthro.Probably be some awkward situations in the morning.I'd probably stand for a good few minutes looking in a mirror to see if it was real too.As for my friends reactions ... well some would be afraid, others speechless, and possibly by a slim chance a few be excited.It would take quite a bit of getting used to though.





> Basically, what I'm saying is if I woke up furry, I'd enjoy it, even if it meant death via government organization. It'd just be that freaking awesome.









At least I took some effort to draw it myself >3>
(It's _supposed_ to be a fox version of :awesome: )


----------



## Kanye East (Jul 9, 2009)

RamboFox said:


> At least I took some effort to draw it myself >3>
> (It's _supposed_ to be a fox version of :awesome: )



Throw some D's ears on it.

but good work mang.


----------



## RamboFox (Jul 9, 2009)

daREALnakkers said:


> Throw some D's ears on it.
> 
> but good work mang.


I'll work on a better one tonight :3
(Currently logged on some crappy school computers)


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 9, 2009)

Well, first, if I'm going to answer this extremely unlikely scenarion, i would have to lay down some ground rules for what the parameters would be. I suspect some of you might hate me for it, LOL. I hate to shit on your parade. _Actually, no, I don't give a fuck, and I want to loan some realism to this exercise._

I can only think of three secnarios where this thing occurs.

1) Reality malfunctions/mutates/fucks up generally.

2) Aliens change the Furries into actual furries as some kind of experiment.

3) Some person invents some super advanced device for this scenario and turns it on, making us all real Furries.

Oh, and BTW, unless everyone conked out before it happened, then because of the different time zones, some people would be awake for the transformation.

And as far as the likely parameters for the event, because in those three scenarios, I can't figure on anything else ocurring, they would probably be:

1) No physically impossible or biologically impossible forms, and nothing that violates the laws of physics, and no super technology/physical features or implants which are currently technologically impossible.

2) Everyone would mostly be physically and mentally human for the most part, apart from some different body parts. I.E. no colour blindness, no dying from chocolate, no bizarrely non-human instictive impulses.

3) Everyone effected would have the same personality and all the memories they had previously.

4) Everyone would have human-quality or better grasping appendages.

5) Everyone would be air-breathers still.

6) No-one would be mouse-sized or 300 feet tall.

7) They would be able to breed with humans.

8) They would retain the ability to speak. 

And assuming that people would be changed into their fursonas, those who would fall outside those parameters would become the next most similar creature within the limits. Or just turn into perhaps a very common kind, like a fox or wolf or something like that.

So, having gone through writing all that crap, what would my day be like?

Well, let me first say that my fursona is female and I AM NOT GAY, MMKAY? I just think of it as an idealized anthro version of me. And females are so much better aesthetically than males, so that's why my fursona is female. She's a Silver-furred Vixen and super-hot and elegant. 

So, I'd wake up, and I'd realize I was different. I'd think I was dreaming and try to go back to sleep. After either not being able to sleep, or waking up and realizing I was still that way, I'd go to the mirror in the bathroom. I'd take a look in the mirror for about 30 seconds in shock, then the shock would turn into insane joy and I'd be yelping and laughing and shouting with joy and dancing around my apartment naked. Then I'd lie down on my bed and just stretch out like a cat and roll around and rub my fur and just be really happy. Then I'd go back to the mirror and check myself out, posing and rubbing my tits and checking out my new pussy. Then I'd want to try out the new equipment, heh heh heh. Hopefully I'd be able to climax without much operational experience. Then I'd go online to here and my other Furry forum and see if it happened to anyone else. I'd go to my non-furry forum and say "guess what", and if they hadn't seen the news yet, I'd say "I turned into a real-life furry!", and they'd be like, "Bullshit.",  and I'd be like, "No, really!". Then they'd say "Show us pictures!", and I'd say, "Fuck! I can't! I don't have a digital camera or a webcam!" As for my attitude towards the change, I'd love it. I could be scared, or think of all the fallout that would come from it, but It's my nature to have a more pragmatic view on things. I'd basically just take the attitude, "Life goes on." So after that I'd realize that I was now a female with only male clothes, I'd start swearing like George Carlin in a rage. Then I'd cut tail holes in my jeans and get dressed to go out. I'd get bundled up real good because I'd still be shy about being seen, and I'd walk the few blocks to the forested park near my place. Then I'd go to this secluded part of it I like, and take off all the extra layers, so I was just in pants and a shirt, and I'd just enjoy the forest and the view and reflect on life and how I just switched species and genders. I'd be overjoyed almost beyond sanity, but it's still a lot to take in, so I'd need that time alone to think and decompress and try to work out the anxiety. Then I'd go back home and look through the net for more info on the phenomena and what the results were. I'd probably stay in that whole day after that, and just watch the net to keep an eye on things. On day two if shit wasn't hitting the fan, I'd try to find some info that would help me get a better job, since my place would be filled with junky guy clothes that I'd want to get rid of. And I'd probably venture out in public. Since I would be physically my fursona, I wouldn't worry about assault because of my excellent physical conditioning and superb martial arts skills. If a bunch of thugs tried to attack me I'd incapacitate the ones who didn't give it up and run away and then kill one or two to send a message that I am not to be fucked with. And if some piece of shit tried to grab my boobs I'd break their fucking arm. So apart from being embarassed about wearing guy clothes and cross-dressing, I'd go out in public unashamed, with a "What?" attitude towards anyone treating me weird, and proportional hostility in exchange for rude comments or worse behaviour towards me. If I saw any other furry people around I'd run over to them and talk them up, because we'd be in the same boat, and I'd like to be friends with some people going through the same thing as me. Oh, and I'd generally be trying to connect with other furries and see what's going on, because it's good to have allies. It might get a little crazy sometimes, so it would be good to have friend going through the same thing. I live in a very progressive city, so I probably wouldn't have such a hard time of things. I might even have some good reactions from people, like wanting to pet me, or take a picture with me, or maybe I'd get plenty of 'the male attention', lol. And maybe being different would open up some good job opportunites. A restaurant might be inclined to hire a smoking hot Vixen as a waitress, plus I'd probably get great tips doing that job, hehehe. But I think the furries who happen to live in less developed countries, or place with a lot of fundamentalism like muslim countries would probably be murdered and have their heads used as soccer balls in the streets. So sad.  As for after the first two days, well, I'd probably keep an eye on things, and I might feel kind of alone, so I'd try to meet a cute furry guy and have him as a boyfriend because I'd want some companionship going through a tough time and I'd want to explore the romantic aspect of being a female. I hope that all didn't sound really gay or something. It was just honest. Anyway, that basically wraps it up. 

Oh, and on my other furry forum we don't have a thread like this, let alone one that keeps regrowing. I think it's really cool. And it's been theraputic writing this, so there is some value in this little thought experiment. Thanks.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> 1) No physically impossible or biologically impossible forms, and nothing that violates the laws of physics, and no super technology/physical features or implants which are currently technologically impossible.


  So 90% of all male / herm 'sonas must have their dicks shrunk so they don't require a second heart every time they get in the mood.  At least this one gives us one boon also, in that supa anime Furs won't be able to use a sword to cut through buildings, they can't react before they hear an attack, etc.



> 2) Everyone would mostly be physically and mentally human for the most part, apart from some different body parts. I.E. no colour blindness, no dying from chocolate, no bizarrely non-human instictive impulses.


  Aw, but it ruins the fun with these types of threads when disadvantages are hand-waved away.



> 4) Everyone would have human-quality or better grasping appendages.


  This I think would depend on the Furry.  A Shark or Avian furry I would think would have slightly / noticeably worse grips than a human, but something with already human-like / grasping hands could do just as well or slightly better than human.



> 5) Everyone would be air-breathers still.


  See #2.  But then, I guess it would be helpful to allow the Dolphin Furry in Wisconsin to be able to breath on land and not dry out.



> 6) No-one would be mouse-sized or 300 feet tall.


  This one I could agree with, though I'd say the low / high tiers would probably cap between a meter-or-so (midget / small Furries) and... er... three-to-four for the exceptional ones still humanoid in form (such as Giraffes).



> 7) They would be able to breed with humans.


  If this is the case, the only offspring I'd expect is for pureblood humans, making this an end to their bloodline.  



> 8) They would retain the ability to speak.


 See #2 again, and also that #5 in that it would make them a bit more likely to survive.



> And assuming that people would be changed into their fursonas, those who would fall outside those parameters would become the next most similar creature within the limits.


  It's going to be funny watching how the 20ft tall, six breasted & three car-sized dicks Dragon 'Sonas that can spew plasma and patter 120mm cannon shots off their skin react... when they're a seven foot, flat chested, one-willy, easily maimable scaley that can't even spew fire.  Almost worth letting the changes go on throughout the fandom.



> Well, let me first say that my fursona is female and I AM NOT GAY, MMKAY?


  Run.  Fast.  I can only speak for myself, but I wouldn't trust half the hornballs in the fandom anywhere near a female Furry.  You're likely to be pressed onto almost instantly as someone tries to test out their package, get a taste of "fine furry booty", and see if they can make a super-awsum hybrid child with you.  'Sane' Furries may try to stop 'em, but then which Furries have the more absurd powers:  The ones that can think, or the ones that fap-off constantly wishing to no longer be hyooman and purge them from the planet?



> So, I'd wake up, and I'd realize I was different.


  Would it be the extra weight on your chest, the uncomfortable feeling of laying on your own tail, or the fact you can suddenly smell the BO from the laundry pile all the way downstairs along with many other strange smells?



> I'd go to the mirror in the bathroom. I'd take a look in the mirror for about 30 seconds in shock,


  Bit of a delayed reaction, wouldn't you say?  "Wake up, smell new things, notice odd maw in front of eyes.  Stretch, feel fur shift and breasts jiggle.  Stand up, sway tail and walk on new feet towards bathroom.  Stand in front of mi- HOLY SHIT I'M A FOX-LADY".



> Then I'd go online to here and my other Furry forum and see if it happened to anyone else.


  Please, if I become anything other than a C'Tan, Astarte, or JC Denton, shoot me. 



> I'd be overjoyed almost beyond sanity,


  A lot of people seem to be oddly happy with the fact they're no longer human.  Then again, considering most of them seem to be changed into something human in every way but appearance and the fact that they can now hurl televisions like a baseball, I kinda understand why.



> Since I would be physically my fursona, I wouldn't worry about assault because of my excellent physical conditioning and superb martial arts skills.


  Hope you know Krav Maga.



> If a bunch of thugs tried to attack me I'd incapacitate the ones who didn't give it up and run away and then kill one or two to send a message that I am not to be fucked with.


  Good, you're a wanted criminal now for murder / manslaughter. 



> And if some piece of shit tried to grab my boobs I'd break their fucking arm.


  "Hey, only _I_ can grope myself!"



> A restaurant might be inclined to hire a smoking hot Vixen as a waitress,


 Provided people wouldn't mind clumps of fox hair in their food (oh ye gods, shedding is going to be a wonderful hassle for both changed and un-changed.  Can you imagine the time you'll need to spend maintaining your coat so you don't sprink fur everywhere?).



> But I think the furries who happen to live in less developed countries, or place with a lot of fundamentalism like muslim countries





> or place with a lot of fundamentalism like muslim countries





> fundamentalism like muslim countries


  Oh lawd, this is a shitstorm waiting to happen.  In terms of Islam defenders, Anti-Religious Folks, and people advocating "Bomb the site from Orbit" strategies to deal with beliefs / people they don't like.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jul 9, 2009)

Hide.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2009)

Airborne_Piggy said:


> Hide.



Seeing as how you can survive in the water, that should be easier done for you than others.


----------



## D Void (Jul 9, 2009)

In the unlikly event this were to occur to me, 
I'd proberly think oh shit, cool, i'm hungry, i'll deal with this later.
In that order.


----------



## Lewi (Jul 9, 2009)

If everyone woke up as their furry characters, and non-fandom people were furries too, I'd be happy. Also, my self-character has a red tie =P


----------



## Takeshi (Jul 9, 2009)

It'd suck.

Unless I had superpowers too. Then it'd suck considerably less.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 9, 2009)

Takeshi said:


> Unless I had superpowers too. Then it'd suck considerably less.


  Imagine even 10% of the fandom with super-human abilities.  Still think it'd suck less?


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 9, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Imagine even 10% of the fandom with super-human abilities.  Still think it'd suck less?



Oh Lord, then the world would be epicly screwed. If even ONE event from any of my RP's came true, then the world would be destroyed within .0000000001 of a second afterwards. Yeah, I believe we'd all be toast.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 10, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Bit of a delayed reaction, wouldn't you say?  "Wake up, smell new things, notice odd maw in front of eyes.  Stretch, feel fur shift and breasts jiggle.  Stand up, sway tail and walk on new feet towards bathroom.  Stand in front of mi- HOLY SHIT I'M A FOX-LADY".



This.


To be honest; I'd panic. After getting over the shock... I'd have to face my family, friends, normal people. After getting accustomed to all that; I have to get accustomed to moving my tail, ears in a different place / movable. I'd have to groom myself regularly (showers will be a bitch )and accustom to my new life. Then go to 4chan and post some pics and go "WHAT NAO BIOCH!@!@ WHO DA FURFAG NAO??111"


That's honestly what I'd do.


----------



## Lyxen (Jul 10, 2009)

um wait i already am


----------



## pixthor (Jul 10, 2009)

I would have to cut holes in all of my pants and shorts. Cut slits into my shirts to make room for my wings. After that I would learn to fly. Then get accustomed to my new life. If there were people trying to kill us. I would go into hiding. End of story. STOP MAKING THESE KINDS OF THREADS ALREADY DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## Patton89 (Jul 10, 2009)

Go insane and go into hiding. 
Most likely thing to happen. Human trapped in a odd body and trying to fit into society isnt really "fun" or enjoyable.  
And adhearing to rules, i might end up as anything.


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd just go along with my usual life I guess.

The problem is that how would I be able to control my hearty wolfish appetite when it comes to food (hell no I'm not into vore! That's gross!). And knowing my fursona is 7 foot tall with a muscular build but wears clothes like other people, I'd probably be a bit nervous if I become too noticeable. Hehe... ^^;


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 11, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> 2) Everyone would mostly be physically and mentally human for the most part, apart from some different body parts. I.E. no colour blindness, no dying from chocolate, no bizarrely non-human instictive impulses.





Attaman said:


> Aw, but it ruins the fun with these types of threads when disadvantages are hand-waved away.



Yes, but is it anything other than useless silliness if we don't perform the thought experiment in the context of some shaky version of reality?



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> 6) No-one would be mouse-sized or 300 feet tall.





Attaman said:


> This one I could agree with, though I'd say the low / high tiers would probably cap between a meter-or-so (midget / small Furries) and... er... three-to-four for the exceptional ones still humanoid in form (such as Giraffes).



I can agree with that. Yay! Agreement! 



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> 7) They would be able to breed with humans.





Attaman said:


> If this is the case, the only offspring I'd expect is for pureblood humans, making this an end to their bloodline.


 
Well, I was thinking more along the lines of them being genetically compatible with humans, yet still making babies that would be fully furry. Optimistic, I know, but it's a fantasy scenario, so that's fine as a rule.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, let me first say that my fursona is female and I AM NOT GAY, MMKAY?






Attaman said:


> Run. Fast. I can only speak for myself, but I wouldn't trust half the hornballs in the fandom anywhere near a female Furry. You're likely to be pressed onto almost instantly as someone tries to test out their package, get a taste of "fine furry booty", and see if they can make a super-awsum hybrid child with you.



Eww. Gross. So I'd have a uterus and have to defend it against the males who wanted to jam their seed in it. How is that any different from females aready? I'd be so happy about my new existence that I'd be vicious as hell if it was threatened. And if I had the same martial arts skills as my fursona, if we allow for marginally different abilities and maybe some new knowledge, like the characters in the Matrix get downloaded into their head, then I wouldn't hesitate to use those. I would be so happy that I would refuse to live in fear. I would go out with my head held high and be the best damn vixen I could be. Fuck the world, and all the crazies in it, I wouldn't let them get me down. 



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> So, I'd wake up, and I'd realize I was different.





Attaman said:


> Would it be the extra weight on your chest, the uncomfortable feeling of laying on your own tail, or the fact you can suddenly smell the BO from the laundry pile all the way downstairs along with many other strange smells?



Um, I'll go with:

1) The fur.

2) The tail.

3) Having tits.

4) Different genitalia.

5) The muzzle.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I'd go to the mirror in the bathroom. I'd take a look in the mirror for about 30 seconds in shock,





Attaman said:


> Bit of a delayed reaction, wouldn't you say? "Wake up, smell new things, notice odd maw in front of eyes. Stretch, feel fur shift and breasts jiggle. Stand up, sway tail and walk on new feet towards bathroom. Stand in front of mi- HOLY SHIT I'M A FOX-LADY".



Well, I thought that up until that point I'd think I was dreaming or hallucinating. And yes, I'd have new feet, but for the record, if I was my fursona, they wouldn't be digitigrade.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> I'd be overjoyed almost beyond sanity,





Attaman said:


> A lot of people seem to be oddly happy with the fact they're no longer human.



Well, yes, and I think that for a lot of people here it's a very deeply rooted desire, and I can't really explain where it comes from. It actually frightens me a little because I'm normaly a very logical person and so I'm perhaps more reticent about my desires than many other people. I am kind of sensitive about having a female fursona becuase I worry about people misinterpreting me based on that, so I wasn't sure if I would share. But I did, and it felt good. I thought "How is wondering what it's like to be a woman any less weird then wondering what it's like to be an anthro?", and I realised it wasn't, so I decided to share.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Since I would be physically my fursona, I wouldn't worry about assault because of my excellent physical conditioning and superb martial arts skills.





Attaman said:


> Hope you know Krav Maga.



Um, okay. Sure I would. Why not? This whole exercise is out of left field, anyway.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> If a bunch of thugs tried to attack me I'd incapacitate the ones who didn't give it up and run away and then kill one or two to send a message that I am not to be fucked with.





Attaman said:


> Good, you're a wanted criminal now for murder / manslaughter.



Well, I would at least incapacitate them. Going to work on them once they're down or killing them would just be a bit of a mild fantasy. 



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> And if some piece of shit tried to grab my boobs I'd break their fucking arm.





Attaman said:


> "Hey, only _I_ can grope myself!"



Well, no one deserves to be sexually assaulted. And yes, I 'd find my great new rack fascinating. For a day or two. After that I'd just get used to it.



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> A restaurant might be inclined to hire a smoking hot Vixen as a waitress,





Attaman said:


> Provided people wouldn't mind clumps of fox hair in their food (oh ye gods, shedding is going to be a wonderful hassle for both changed and un-changed. Can you imagine the time you'll need to spend maintaining your coat so you don't sprink fur everywhere?).



Well, if you mean seasonal shedding, then I wasn't including that in the scenario. But I don't think I'd mind all the grooming in exchange for having a sexy coat of soft, silky, luxurious fur. And I think a lot of guys might like the fur too.  So I'd have a pretty good pick of possible mates. 



The Superfoxy Genius said:


> But I think the furries who happen to live in less developed countries, or place with a lot of fundamentalism like muslim countries





Attaman said:


> Oh lawd, this is a shitstorm waiting to happen. In terms of Islam defenders, Anti-Religious Folks, and people advocating "Bomb the site from Orbit" strategies to deal with beliefs / people they don't like.



Where is the only place where people are ritually murdered for nonsense crimes by having rocks thrown at their heads? 

'Nuff Said. Any hyper-PC nutcases who object to what I said need to take their heads out of their asses, watch the news, and get in touch with reality. I have absolutely no problem saying that Islam is a cancer on this planet which incites creulty and violence by its very nature. And if that's offensive, I don't fucking care. Liberal values in the modern world will wither and die unless we take a firm stand against ISLAM. Yes, I said it. So offensiveness is the price we must pay if we are to continue living freely and not under a theocracy. If you think I'm full of shit, then you badly need to read _The End Of Faith_ _by_ _Sam Harris_. Read it, *then* try to chew me out. 

So to summarize, even with all the shit that goes with it, I would love to wake up one morning as my fursona, if the same thing was happening to all the other furs. So few of us get the chance to be what we really want to be that I could only take it as a blessing and not a curse, and I would be contented in a very deep and special way were this scenario to happen.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 11, 2009)

To The Superfoxy Genius, Rock on! I agree with everything you had to say just now, and the last lines got me. If I was suddenly turned fur, I would definitely count it as a blessing, not a curse. Yeah, it'd take a little getting used to, along with the fact of the non-morphed staring at us, but if it was what we truly wanted (Hell yeah, I would want to be changed), then we'd be happy about how our bodies looked. If anything, I think it'd definitely be an improvement to our human selves.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 11, 2009)

Skyler Fox said:


> To The Superfoxy Genius, Rock on! I agree with everything you had to say just now, and the last lines got me. If I was suddenly turned fur, I would definitely count it as a blessing, not a curse. Yeah, it'd take a little getting used to, along with the fact of the non-morphed staring at us, but if it was what we truly wanted (Hell yeah, I would want to be changed), then we'd be happy about how our bodies looked. If anything, I think it'd definitely be an improvement to our human selves.


  Win post is Win. If it got bad enough, then I would go into hiding. :grin:


----------



## Lewi (Jul 11, 2009)

You know what'd be bad? If your self-fur was a pig. Then you'd get swine flu D=


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Lewi said:


> You know what'd be bad? If your self-fur was a pig. Then you'd get swine flu D=


Too bad you can't get it from pigs.

Are you a troll or just stupid?


----------



## RoqsWolf (Jul 11, 2009)

Lewi said:


> You know what'd be bad? If your self-fur was a pig. Then you'd get swine flu D=


 Swine FLu has nothing to do with pigs lol


----------



## Lewi (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Are you a troll or just stupid?


  I don't know...


----------



## Lewi (Jul 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Swine FLu has nothing to do with pigs lol


Woops D=


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jul 11, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> Swine FLu has nothing to do with pigs lol



Wrong.  The reason it's called Swine Flu is because the illness originated in pigs.  It originally transferred pig to pig, then it mutated at one point, and transferred pig to human, and well... we know where it goes from there.

It's called "Swine Flu" because the illness originated in pigs.  Nothing more, nothing less.


Though if I woke up as a furry, I'd... I'm not really sure.  I'd probably do my best to try to continue as normal as possible.  Sure there'd be the initial shock and "HOLY S*@^", but once I got used to the fact, I'd continue my life as normal as I could, answering wtf's with "*shrug*, I woke up like this.", and obviously trying to figure out if it was just me, or others as well, but that's as far as I'd take it.  I'd definitely see how fast I could run with my new cheetah body.


----------



## Skyler Fox (Jul 11, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Though if I woke up as a furry, I'd... I'm not really sure.  I'd probably do my best to try to continue as normal as possible.  Sure there'd be the initial shock and "HOLY S*@^", but once I got used to the fact, I'd continue my life as normal as I could, answering wtf's with "*shrug*, I woke up like this.", and obviously trying to figure out if it was just me, or others as well, but that's as far as I'd take it.  I'd definitely see how fast I could run with my new cheetah body.



Most definitely. There'd be the original reactions, but you'd still try to continue with day to day activities, and nothing would be different. It's not like who you are has changed, but more of WHAT you are. And I'd have to agree. I'm sure everyone would want to test out their new skills. I'd love to see how agile I would be on a paintball field. I bet I'd be nigh uncatchable. (Given it was only I who had changed, but if others did, that'd be even better)


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 11, 2009)

Skyler Fox said:


> To The Superfoxy Genius, Rock on! I agree with everything you had to say just now, and the last lines got me. If I was suddenly turned fur, I would definitely count it as a blessing, not a curse. Yeah, it'd take a little getting used to, along with the fact of the non-morphed staring at us, but if it was what we truly wanted (Hell yeah, I would want to be changed), then we'd be happy about how our bodies looked. If anything, I think it'd definitely be an improvement to our human selves.



Thanks, Skyler Fox!  It's good to find the silver lining in things. I felt that so many posters here were focusing on the negative that I had to say something a litle more uplifting.


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jul 11, 2009)

Skyler Fox said:


> Most definitely. There'd be the original reactions, but you'd still try to continue with day to day activities, and nothing would be different. It's not like who you are has changed, but more of WHAT you are. And I'd have to agree. I'm sure everyone would want to test out their new skills. I'd love to see how agile I would be on a paintball field. I bet I'd be nigh uncatchable. (Given it was only I who had changed, but if others did, that'd be even better)



Oh god.  My part-time job at the moment is at an arcade-kinda place with a small laser tag arena, and I'm already pretty good.  One guy said the maze reminded him of the original Doom.  x3


----------



## pixthor (Jul 11, 2009)

Blaze Cheetah said:


> Oh god.  My part-time job at the moment is at an arcade-kinda place with a small laser tag arena, and I'm already pretty good.  One guy said the maze reminded him of the original Doom.  x3




Lucky, If I were to go there as my fursona. I would probably be the easiest to shoot at.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 11, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well, I was thinking more along the lines of them being genetically compatible with humans, yet still making babies that would be fully furry. Optimistic, I know, but it's a fantasy scenario, so that's fine as a rule.


  Just seems odd though.  Also sorta implies that humanity has recessive / worse genes.


> Eww. Gross. So I'd have a uterus and have to defend it against the males who wanted to jam their seed in it. How is that any different from females aready?


  They don't have to worry about being violated by a magic casting dragon-wolf that can hypnotize them to mount their 18" cock and force them to be their sex slave? 


> Well, yes, and I think that for a lot of people here it's a very deeply rooted desire, and I can't really explain where it comes from.


  For a lot of Furries?  Maybe.  For a lot of those on FAF?  Not really.  Some people don't make Fursonas as what they hope to be one day / wish they were / think they should be, but instead simply as characters to use in the fandom because Human characters won't fit in (Don't want to be the only human in an entire story / RP world now do you?).


> Well, I would at least incapacitate them. Going to work on them once they're down or killing them would just be a bit of a mild fantasy.


  Incapacitation or unintentional murder would probably be able to get away with.  It's stuff like you taking them down then curbstomping repeatably that'll get you in more trouble with the law.  Don't overdo your self defense, and you'll probably be fine.


> Where is the only place where people are ritually murdered for nonsense crimes by having rocks thrown at their heads?


  Every nation?  If you mean legally, there's still the fact that you're effectively comparing to Islam to those that anti-Christians might associate as 'typical' Christians (such as Westboro Baptist Church).  Many non-Muslims seem to mix stuff up, such as thinking the 72 Virgins for Martyrdom thing (which it isn't, it's those that die and go to heaven will receive that and other stuff - want Muslims to start saying Christian Suicide Bombers get eternity in Paradise?  Same argument).  For "War on non-believers", the Koran also states not to wage war on all, but those that would attack you.  


> 'Nuff Said. Any hyper-PC nutcases who object to what I said need to take their heads out of their asses, watch the news, and get in touch with reality.


  Technically, if you want to get out of the PC realm, are you Amnish?  No?  You're likely involved in some sort of violent belief system then.  Christian, Muslim, Atheist, whatever.


> I have absolutely no problem saying that Islam is a cancer on this planet which incites creulty and violence by its very nature.


  Debate for elsewhere.  I'm going to stop debating this now, as any further _will_ completely derail this topic.


Skyler Fox said:


> If I was suddenly turned fur, I would definitely count it as a blessing, not a curse.


 Considering most people are going to shift into the exact form they like for this scenario, kinda understandable.  Like saying "I wouldn't consider it a curse if I got SUPER AWSUM MAGIC POWERS and made better in every physical field I wanted to be."  Though not everyone has a Fursona that is better than their real self, for those it might be a curse seeing as they could potentially be even downgrading.


> If anything, I think it'd definitely be an improvement to our human selves.


  Physically, yes.  Mentally, only changes would probably be the Furry extremists suffering from a mix of both God and Fursecution Complexes.  "I am teh awesum better than the filthy hyoomans keeping us down!"


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

Jesus fuck why is this thread still alive?


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

i dunno... i guess i would live a normal life but i would have to fix my clothes and get a little used the the fins and stuff


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Jesus fuck why is this thread still alive?



Because it always locks and SOMEONE has to start it up again.

Anyway, if I woke up as a furry, I would have a bit more fun than usual. First, I could get a REAL avatar instead of something off Google Images. Then I could go and mess with my friends. They HATE furries.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Because it always locks and SOMEONE has to start it up again.
> 
> Anyway, if I woke up as a furry, I would have a bit more fun than usual. First, I could get a REAL avatar instead of something off Google Images. Then I could go and mess with my friends. They HATE furries.


But why even bother asking this question? It will never EVER happen. All it does is send people even father into happy escapist ignore-real-life land


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> But why even bother asking this question? It will never EVER happen. All it does is send people even father into happy escapist ignore-real-life land



Yeah, but that is their fault for not knowing the difference between real and fake.


----------



## I am a communist (Jul 12, 2009)

Nouyorus said:


> Yeah, but that is their fault for not knowing the difference between real and fake.


Indeed, also do all furries hate the government, all I am getting out of this thread is THE GUV'MENT IS EVIL AND WANTS TO DO TEH EVAL EXPARMNTZ ON TEH FURREZ!11!!11!


----------



## Dolphhin232 (Jul 12, 2009)

dude i know it will never happen but theres nothing wrong with your imagination...


----------



## Nakhi (Jul 12, 2009)

I am a communist said:


> Indeed, also do all furries hate the government, all I am getting out of this thread is THE GUV'MENT IS EVIL AND WANTS TO DO TEH EVAL EXPARMNTZ ON TEH FURREZ!11!!11!



Well, I love the government, not necessarily the leaders *coughbarackobamacough*, but most people do not know the difference between real and fake so they will respond like that.


----------



## pixthor (Jul 12, 2009)

nvm


----------



## Carenath (Jul 12, 2009)

Derailed... gone off the tracks.. and into the ditch.
Thread closed.


----------

